#ubports 2018-02-26
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox any luck with n5x?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2vQxLk2R.mp4
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Oh man...so close
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now I get to learn how to use crossbuilder
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Never mind, no arm64 builder available
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Dang
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I wish I could be of more assistance but me and porting...hmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, this is just for cross-building unity8 since I appear to have upset the ci gods
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Oh lol
<ubptgbot> novosve was added by: novosve
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TronFortyTwo, LOL that was for the issue O reported in OpenStore, and oh! your app doesn't work on my Nexus 5, just blank screen, only tried Pokemon Emerald though 😅
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @novosve, Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @novosve, Yes, welcome!  Here is a link to get you started and let us know if you have any questions! :) … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <novosve> Thank you. I wonder could this project get new life with Librem5 phone.
<ubptgbot> <novosve> Something I'm working on lately. Some of it was inspired by this project.
<ubptgbot> <novosve> (Photo, 1280x622) https://irc.ubports.com/GbRpZkGe.png
<ubptgbot> <novosve> (Photo, 1280x622) https://irc.ubports.com/ErDqAh55.png
<ubptgbot> <novosve> (Photo, 646x676) https://irc.ubports.com/3C7r8vak.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Well, UBports is in discussions with Purism. Does that help?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> is that a matrix icon on bottom ? :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, I remember you! You're the Purism designer, right?
<ubptgbot> <novosve> Yes [m]
<ubptgbot> <novosve> 🙂
<ubptgbot> <novosve> Yes
<ubptgbot> <novosve> @wayneoutthere, That is nice!
<ubptgbot> <novosve> I'm had chance to test Ubuntu Phone and I must say it was impressive.
<ubptgbot> <novosve> Would be very glad to see it rocking again.
<ubptgbot> <novosve> 🚀
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> It's only a Nexus 5 or OnePlus One away from being in your hands.  A $50 buy for the former if you're patient and canny, or maybe $80 if you're impatient.  Add $30-40 for the OP1.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Would give you a nice reference as you work on your new designs.
<ubptgbot> <Igor Dikiy> Does it matter if I build halium 5.1 or 7.1 for porting Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Flo likes to recommend the earlier one, assuming your device came with 5.1
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @trainailleur, I got my Nexus 5 new with 32 GB for $104 on eBay
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> N5 pricing moving to OT.  😄
<ubptgbot> <Igor Dikiy> hmm, now I am starting to get worried, my device is even pre-5.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> So were most supported devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @novosve, Might be easier to answer when hardware is finalized, but Ubuntu touch stack is heavily dependent on Android underneath for actual phones
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @dohbee, Hardware do you mean SOC or the compete pcb? As far as I know that will using I.mx8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Everything. Because broadband is supposed to be separate
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And then there's kill switches
<ubptgbot> <Igor Dikiy> @dohbee, Thanks. I really know nothing about this
<ubptgbot> juanra20 was added by: juanra20
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox did you guys update the site or something? It's a bit wonky
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Photo, 1280x638) https://irc.ubports.com/mQ2utydG.png
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I've refreshed several times
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Same here.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Wordpress updated or a theme updated and broke the child-theme
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> looks good now!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Igor Dikiy, Have you looked for a working CM or Lineage port that is 5.1?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Igor Dikiy, [Edit] Have you looked for a working CM or Lineage port that is 5.1 or 7.1?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @juanra20, Hi Juan, you may be interested first to visit our starting page: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/VH0edPuS.png Website works here :)
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Does anyone have trouble loading it?
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> @kz6fittycent, Same Still
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Or did I missed the "It's working again" post?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I have it OK
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> Ä°n my iPhone 8
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @rossywoman, iPhone? How dare you curse about that phone in here ;)
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Joking :D
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/YI0UGtoL.png
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> ;) @Mohannes
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Ozlh9kCq.png
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @rossywoman ;)
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I just tried firefox on Windows 10, Ubuntu, also Opera , ... everywhere it works perfect
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> also on iPhone 6S works perfect
<ubptgbot> <SleazyG> @Mohannes, Xd
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/8JmEAJpY.mp4
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> and also perfect on the new browser Jade Diamond for kids
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @kz6fittycent, Which browser are you using?
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/fXjVAD99.png @Mohannes
<lotuspsychje> anbox news https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nsf0dWnC.mp4
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> 😅
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxo3Jy3p8zo
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, Maybe investigate full cache?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @milkor73, 👍👍
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Javacookies, Yup, idk why, but Pokemon Emerald doesn't work, but the other games do.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Wait...wut...did someone say....Pokemon?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TronFortyTwo, oh really? what a coincidence that that's the only ROM I have, I thought the emulator isn't really working :)
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Javacookies, Yes, it's weird
<ubptgbot> iwanderer was added by: iwanderer
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @iwanderer, Hi Leslie, Welcome, pls start here to enjoy the best way: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <iwanderer> @milkor73, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <libremax> "UBports resurrects Unity 8 desktop environment with alpha version running on Ubuntu 16.04", in french: https://www.developpez.com/actu/190008/UBports-ressuscite-l-environnement-de-bureau-Unity-8-avec-une-version-alpha-qui-tourne-sur-Ubuntu-16-04-et-18-04/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sorry but I always think, why run a gaming emulator on a phone? Especially as I don't often hear of people using hardware controllers on a Ubuntu Phablet. Why not get a 3DS or PS Vita, hack it wide open and get near perfect emulation with button and stick controls?
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> @TartanSpartan, If you are on 3ds with latest OS is a little hard to hack it. :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right, same with Vita, but that's why people are careful to pick specific firmware if they want to tinker with these consoles :)
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> The next phone for ubports 😆😂
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/nokias-latest-nostalgia-bait-feature-phone-is-the-8110-banana-phone/
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> I just to upgraded my N4 (multirom, devchannel ) via OTA to r172 and it was working without problems!
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> -to... autocorrection...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, +1
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Wait....Wayne is giving me +1?
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> A sign of the apocalypse
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> :D
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @JSJoubert, i have moved this awesome phone to the OT room ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, sorry, the minus button was right beside the plus...
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Xg0NazfO.png
<ubptgbot> Oscar Forero was added by: Oscar Forero
<ubptgbot> <profetik777> the audio cast is the Adult Swim of linux podcasts...out there, quirky, fun. Pretty cool what they did w/ newscast.
<Woodpecker> I am looking for a project to help update my Qt Skills. Id like to be brought up to speed with UbPorts and this unity8 business
<Woodpecker> I was interested in Yunit and had planned to contribute, but other obligations did not give me time to contribute to the project.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you might enjoy the dedicated Unity8 group on Telegram.  https://t.me/UBports_Unity8
<Woodpecker> Is Ubports now handling development of unity8? I ask because I saw this https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Unity-8-On-Ubuntu-18.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep!
<Woodpecker> ughhh, wish I could get telegram. I only use data for phone though so I cant receive sms.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mmh, yeah, that is a problem. Well, people who are in the Unity 8 group are generally here as well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can use matrix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure if the u8 channel is bridged to it too though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not, the available Matrix bridges are still iffy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They'll get there though
<Woodpecker> welp
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Oh hey :)
<Woodpecker> heyo
<Woodpecker> All right lets make this simple on me. Is UBPorts now handling the development of Unity8, and has the Yunit project capitulated? Last time I checked in, UBPorts was only handling porting to devices, where as Yunit would be continuing development on the desktop environment.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes to both counts
<ubptgbot> guilain was added by: guilain
<Woodpecker> Okay. Now; considering the unity8 name is the same; Is Unity8 still blessed by Canonical, in that it has the same relative status that an official derivative like kubuntu has to the project. I ask because on meta askubuntu; we discussed the issue of ubports being off topic, and the metric they used was that for something to be on topic, it had to be an official derivative of sorts.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In terms of us being an official flavor? We are not yet.
<Woodpecker> It would be nice if we could still continue directing development questions there.
<Woodpecker> not yet? meaning that we are aiming for that goal?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's certainly a discussion, and at least part of the reason for the `bionic` builds of Unity8
<Woodpecker> And until then, I am assuming AskUbuntu considers unity8 offtopic...
<Woodpecker> Okay well then; If I want to develop, the first step is to upgrade to bionic. Is development being coordinated on Github or Launchpad?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> GitHub, https://github.com/ubports/unity8
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Project board is https://github.com/ubports/unity8/projects/1
<Woodpecker> lol at the bazaar files
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<Woodpecker> Are most people building this in QtCreator?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... I'm not sure about that one, but the instructions should still be up to date
<Woodpecker> Building Unity 8
<Woodpecker> ================
<Woodpecker> Only Ubuntu 14.04 (trusty) is supported as a developement environment.
<Woodpecker> lol
<Woodpecker> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/blob/xenial/CODING
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that's not good
<ubptgbot> <majster> Nexus5 or Firphone2 better for Ubuntu Touch?
<Woodpecker> I have a nexus5; the battery is god awful
<Woodpecker> It seems the nexus5 have battery issues at this age. Not due to the Ubuntu touch.
<Woodpecker> Ubuntu Touch works quite well on the Nexus 5 otherwise. I tried it on the One Plus One, and its performance was awful.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That doesn't seem right... when did you try it?
<Woodpecker> Right when the Yunit project was started, so about last August.
<ubptgbot> <Radu> anyone have problems loging in using unity 8?
<Woodpecker> 0ne thing that is nice about ubuntu touch, is that it has a bloody awesome terminal. Termux and any android implementations are pretty awful.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't think we will be. We can't reasonably meet the requirements for that.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not with Ubuntu Touch for phones, no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But someone could pop up a Unity 8 distro
<ubptgbot> <Radu> we could still be Ubuntu Unity Remix
<ubptgbot> <Radu> i want to try, but don't know how to play with packages when building a distro
<ubptgbot> <Radu> would love a streamlined unity8 distro
<Woodpecker> I would like that too.
<Woodpecker> The first thing I would like to tackle would be getting the HUD working again.
<Woodpecker> Wondering if we could use Martin Wimpress's code for what he did in Mate... Tried it the other day; I liked its performance.
<ubptgbot> <Radu> details on Martin's code?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need martin's code
<Woodpecker> I cant give many details because I have not looked at the code, and I cant say how it compares to Unity7. I would not know for example which has broader support. Unity7 for example didnt reach any java support.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i doubt it would be helpful here, because mate is not based on the ubuntu ui toolkit or even qe/qml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> qt/qml even
<Woodpecker> Im just saying its something I want to tackle.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most of the code for the HUD already exists in unity8
<Woodpecker> Right, I guess that would make sense given the integrated menu bar.
<Woodpecker> sorry; just expressing some reckless enthusiasm.
<Woodpecker> just saw your post dobey
<Woodpecker> https://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/17163/is-ubports-within-the-scope-of-askubuntu/17708#17708
<ubptgbot> V1KKY was added by: V1KKY
<ubptgbot> <Oscar Forero> Hi everybody, is there any LATAM comunity available?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Oscar Forero, Not specific to LA, but there's a Portuguese and a Spanish channel.
<ubptgbot> Michael Schulze was added by: Michael Schulze
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Vigneshwara and Michael.  Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Damn, my N4 battery died. I was testing 16.04 and it suddenly shutted down and never wake up anymore. I noticed the battery was bulged.. 😞
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Oh
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Rest in peace, N4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the battery is replaceable
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> @samitormanen, Oh no 😳
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I have replaced it once. Cheap chinese battery didn't last more than year..
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> It isnvery easy to replace. Harder job is to find good quality battery..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Too bad you can't just print a "battery" on a 3d printer at home yet
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @dohbee, That would be cool! 😂
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Maybe someday
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Hijacking, is there a way to dismiss the lock screen from a root shell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, lock screen, or login greeter?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The lock screen on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there isn't really. it's internal to the unity8 process
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Helloes people! Came here just to say hello and have the rest of a nice day!
<ubptgbot> <V1KKY> its 10:20pm here good night
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Sorry OT, but does anyone have any experiences about Polarcell batteries?
<ubptgbot> <Michael Schulze> Hello and sorry, i wasn't with my phone. Nice to meet your group.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @samitormanen, that's what @ubports_ot is for :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Why are there so many bluetooth gamepads being made for Android/iOS devices then? :)
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> The latest newsdesk mentions fix for MTP on OnePlus One.  Is it correct to assume that was fixed in Halium and therefore impossible to backport to 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> (Not that I would ask dev team to spend time on it for 15.04 anyway, just curious.)
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> scp is working for me for the now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The core devices still have the ubp-5.1 old compatibility stuff
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you're correct, it's going into 16.04
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] (scp is working for me for now.)
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Cool, thanks.  Makes me even more excited for 16.04.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I'm trying to get 16.04 working, should I just go with 15 for now as I'm porting to a new device?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Well more accurately trying to port
<ubptgbot> <Luis Fortanet> @UniversalSuperBox, Good idea!!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's now a race to complete bezel-less phones....you think UT gestures will play well with very slim or virtually no bezel?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure... as long as you have no case
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone has experience with the latest phones? the latest phone a got is Nexus 5 LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox, oh I see... I don't like cases anyway, I don't even use screen protector....takes away the experience
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Javacookies, I don't use a screen protector either and I would RATHER not use a case but I'd end up dropping the phone and breaking it unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont Regarding Anbox (I just saw you mention it) is there a way to install on a Nexus 5 yet?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Get a FP2. Chunky casing and even if the display does break, you click in a new one 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Only Pro5 and M10, latest I heard
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, I thought it was on the OP 1 as well? I did know it was available on the Pro5 and M10
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee and are they compatible with UT devices? And most gamers will always opt for an integrated handheld console with buttons and sticks around a screen, if that's a touchscreen, all the better.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @AmolithSeregion, there is still an issue with qualcomm devices
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Both 3DS and Vita easily conform to the ubiquitous, nearly 30 year standard of "D-Pad mirrored by ABXY/PS shape buttons with Start/Select and L/R" set by the SNES. Vita even allows the L2/3 R2/3 additions provided by the Dualshock family if you buy a cheap grip which allows haptic input of the rear touchscreen. At that point a
<ubptgbot> long with the touchscreen, mic, cameras and gyroscope, all you're missing is rumble feedback. Phablets can't hope to compare even with external controllers.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a way to see current data usage yet?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox on the subject of cases, I have a Pro 5 case which has the edge of it's shell very very close to the screen. Much easier to use for UT than a similar case for the MX4 with a raised edge. So that's the preferred manner of function and form.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/USpFxsVN.webp
<ubptgbot> <libremax> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/F12UtLqh.webp
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @TartanSpartan, I have a N5 case with really raised edges around the screen so I had to use UT Tweaks to increase the size of the edges where swipe is detected
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yeah, has to be flush, but tricky to test these in brick and mortar stores if they don't even carry cases for these somewhat more niche phones (compared to iCrap and your Samsung Galaxies/Google Pixels).
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *front touchscreen, for my Vita defence
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Haha like a PHD Viva defence... I'll exit stage left now O:)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *along with the front touchscreen, damn my perfectionist desire to amend messages.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Get one of the tempered glass screen protectors. The one for my N5 worked really well.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't know.... I just don't like using one, it's like wasting something you bought...it's just an additional reason to not take care of your phone 😁.....my bq E5 3 years without it, screen is still good 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, I think they just pretend to be HID devices, so should work, yes, assuming Ubuntu will let you pair them.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Not at all. Primary reason i have a screen protector is to protect from scratches, not so I can use my phone to smack things with. And the screen will get scratched while it's in your pocket, or if like me, you place it face down while sleeping, so that any notifications that pulse the LED don't wake you up
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I think of tempered glass screen protectors, peel on screen protectors and cases like body armour. Probably better to have it and not need it than find yourself in a critical situation and not have it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and sometimes, you will drop your phone. it just happens for whatever reason. saved my screen once with the protector
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^This. And my Pro 5 case has a knotted string lanyard too. Layers of security.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Yes. Your bill 😂
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, Lol I don't get a bill. I get 1 GB a month free and if I go over that's it lol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Guessing a webapp to your phone account is the easiest for now. The lockscreen would be a lot more useful if it showed that figure
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, Don't have an account that shows that either 😂 My minutes are provided by Tracphone for free through Safelink. My account is with Safelink and there is no dashboard or anything
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> There has to be some way to probe your allowances? Internet, SMS or call are my options.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The point about having a usage graph built into UT is taken though. A pretty basic feature
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> I am super keen on getting a FP2
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> I'm in the waiting list
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ferds666, It is quirky but loaded with sense
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TartanSpartan, now imagine a case that brings a modern phone up to that standard
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I agree @Stereofont I wouldn't have thought that it would take much effort to mimic that feature from Android.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, would be very easy to make something that you could snap the nintendo switch controllers on to, with a phone in the middle, for example
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @AmolithSeregion he agrees that you should be able to check data usage on the phone like this:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 549x309) https://irc.ubports.com/agayLvXX.png
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @TartanSpartan, I mean do you know what he means by it being taken?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Does somebody currently have the Xenial version installed?  I built Kaidan (XMPP client) as click package for xenial (because it needs Qt > 5.8), but I don't have a Ubuntu Touch device yet. I would be happy about beta testers :)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Just to warn you, I'm not sure if it even starts
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Post some instructions and I'm sure someone would take a look
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/GyFr23Wf.null
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Basically it's just installing and testing the click package, and sending logs if possible
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, "I take your meaning" (it is understood)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @JBBgameich, I'll try to try it LOL I'm thinking what's the easiest way to get the click file on my 16.04 installation given that most apps isn't really working there even the openstore 😁
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> probably downloading and installing using the click command in the terminal
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I can upload it to some http server if that's easier than downloading from Telegram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, It's better to install with `pkcon install-local file.click`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `--allow-untrusted`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, seems you're missing the framework
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh yeah, `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted file.click`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `Cannot install /home/phablet/kaidan.kaidanim_0.3.2_armhf.click: No "framework" entry in manifest`
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Oh ... As there is no framework for Xenial, I'd need to use a fake 15.04 framework
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> But why not :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, there have been discussions of tossing up a new framework
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Kaidan is not using ubuntu UI toolkit anyway ... but click seems to depend on this entry
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yup
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I'll rebuild the package, fixed version comint soon
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] I'll rebuild the package, fixed version coming soon
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jvA24apn.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `** (process:10277): WARNING **: Unable to exec 'kaidan' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/kaidan.kaidanim': No such file or directory`
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Sorry. May have been UK English 😋 I mean that it would be good to implement that feature. First step would be to figure where in the system that information lives
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Does the binary need to be on the top of the click file structure?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No... I'd be willing to bet there's something screwy with the desktop file
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Were you going by thi? https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html#click-package-overview
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Not yet, but I think I know how to fix it
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> lib/$ARCH_TRIPLET/bin is on PATH in a click
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/LFi2xa03.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `error while loading shared libraries: libgloox.so.17: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Closer!
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> It should be inside the click, do I need to tell it where to find the libs somehow?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> hint: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is set to `lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf`
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> QML2_IMPORT_PATH is also the same
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any chance I could get you to add handy tips like that to the click package overview, @DanChapman ?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> This click is basicly a bundle of extracted deb files, so libraries are in `usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/` and qml is in `usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/`
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, I wasn't reading it right lol; it makes sense now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, It doesn't "live" anywhere right now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, So where would it live if it did? 😉
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @JBBgameich, ah ok so to workaround that maybe a launch script which adds those to LD_LIBRARY_PATH and QML2_IMPORT_PATH? … The typical click layout is … ```# on PATH … lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin … # LD_LIBRARY_PATH … lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf … # QML2_IMPORT_PATH … lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf``` … ```
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Or filemanager has a script to install debs into the right location https://github.com/ubports/filemanager-app/blob/master/get-click-deps
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, Maaaybe it works now
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/j46C2ly8.null
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @DanChapman, Thanks, will have a look at it
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, No, it won't, forgot to adjust desktop file
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/10irhEKY.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `Failed to create writable directory at /home/phablet/.local/share/kaidan`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> you got apparmor'd, I think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks like it's trying to create a directory in the wrong location
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, Sure! I'll add what I can 😊
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Is there an environment variable that lists where a click should put its data?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i think you have to combine `$XDG_DATA_HOME` and `$APPID`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so `$XDG_DATA_HOME/$APPID`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there should be a thing about it in the docs, iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, I don't know.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, Or in qt set the QCoreApplication::applicationName to match the appid. i.e kaidan.kaidanim and standard paths will do the right thing
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Is there some format for AppIDs or can I also call it io.github.kaidanim?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> that's valid 😊 either reverse domain or appname.developer
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> ok, thank you all for your help and testing :) I'll continue tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, it would need to be io.github.kaidanim.kaidan or something then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> since you wouldn't want the namespace to be "io.github"
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, there is now https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-meta/commit/51c2bd86e4bee0bd2672176a518276d71d360cd6
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Oh nice! Is that already in the image?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, should be in the latest yeah
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Do we expect the browser app to become more difficult to keep active/in memory the more tabs it has up?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well yeah... using more memory means it's a better candidate for reclaiming memory
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right. I have ~105 tabs, some of them will be useless stuff like a temp tab to log on to the bus wifi. Time for a cleanout!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (says the guy with ~100 Chrome tabs and god knows how many Firefox tabs on his Ubuntu desktop, admittedly with 16GB of RAM)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> 105 tabs :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Haha yes it's way overkill.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> think it's safe to say the ubuntu webbrowser use little memoty if you can even run that much on a phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uhm
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This is on the M10, and as I've been using it lately, it runs browser for ~15 mins before closing it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how the heck do you have so many tabs open
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Combination of wanting to browse lots of different things with big priority, and looking at lots of fleeting things with low priority.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I dunno about you guys but I rank my tablet over my phones for web browsing, the greater the screen real estate, the better, right?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Also my lowgrade OCD compells me to go back in a tab's history and check if there was anything important I wanted to come back to.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, i can't even deal with more than about 10 tabs open
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Maybe what I have is anti-OCD? *shrugs*
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i mean on my PC, which has a 4K display and 32 GB RAM
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fair F's.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think that's called ADD, not OCD :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmmm, I never got proscribed Ritalin :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> prescribed*
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> When I have more than three tabs opened I start being too confused to actually understand the content of the one in the foreground
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Me 15~20tabs. But I know people with +50~ always
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I only sometimes jump between them, I just like keeping a lot so I can come back to them. I have some hoarder tendencies I guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh, i think we're getting a bit off topic now though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in short though, yes, more tabs == more memory used
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and more CPU too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> background tabs don't get paused while you're focused on a particular one
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ain't that the truth.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so any javascript running in them will still consume CPU if they need to (which means you're probably mining some ETH for someone else, on your tablet)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Especially given my decision, noted a couple of months ago, to set SWAP to 0 on my UT devices.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> What is a desktop app that would be good on UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> define "good"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you mean apps which are not built with consideration of phones/tablets in their designs, they're generally not going to be great, but they will be "OK" when using an external display
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Works well with touch and won't take up all my RAM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> xbill
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, What's that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBill
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Do I need to use a specific container identifier or does it matter what I use?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can give your container whatever id you want when you create it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it can't have underscore in the id
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Can I put more than one app in that container?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, you can install as many apps in one container as you like
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or as many as your storage space will allow
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> What do I need to do to enable ssh?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in the host?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I would like to ssh from my laptop to my phone but looping back would be fine too
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] I would like to ssh from my laptop to my phone but looping back (from phone backt to phone) would be fine too
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] I would like to ssh from my laptop to my phone but looping back (from phone back to phone) would be fine too
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> There's a very cool post about ssh in UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> connect to the device over usb using `phablet-shell` command from the `phablet-tools` package, or `android-gadget-service enable ssh` iirc
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> http://kriscode.blogspot.com.ar/2017/12/ssh-and-ubuntu-touch.html
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Like the title says, it has everything you would want to ask
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is a bit too much for simply connecting to the phone via ssh
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Let's see how well this works . . . I'm on Arch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alternatively, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> But wasn't there a catch there? Some security thing that won't allow easy access...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, no?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> That's what it says there in the post, though
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> " Allowing access to clients … On the UT device, by default there is a pre-existing ssh service configuration that is somewhat more restrictive than the default configuration on Ubuntu desktop. The main difference is that on UT the password authentication over ssh is disabled. "
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> kris was trying to forward X display over ssh and do all kinds of other things though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not simply ssh into the phone to run stuff on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on CLI
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> OH
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @AmolithSeregion, If yoi want to loopback you might be interested in the Iperspace app in the OpenStore that helps there
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Then I followed that tutorial for no reason...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you enable ssh and put your public key in `~/.ssh/authorized_keys` then you can ssh in
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suggest using `phablet-shell` to connect over USB first, as it uses ssh over USB, and first enables ssh, and will generate a key and copy it over
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> after that you can just ssh directly over wifi if you want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to ssh from the phone into other things, just generate a key, and then copy the public key to whatever host you wish to connect to, so you can connect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, Yeah, there's no good reason to enable password authentication, really
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Yeah, but you still have to create a key and such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure password auth is disabled by default on regular ubuntu too, iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, but `ssh-keygen` isn't terribly hard to run :)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I had some issue I can't remember now; mostly from my ignorance of the whole stuff
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Then I solved it, I think.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> What's the difference between the two keys generated with `ssh-keygen`?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One is public and one is private
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Never give anyone your private key
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> So I assume .pub is public?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @UniversalSuperBox, And private is the one I copy to my other device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> What do I do with the private one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> private is the one you keep private
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> See... the whole deal is not clear to everyone. :)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Alright, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, of course not, but this has nothing to do with the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ssh is ssh, no matter what device you are using for server or client
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Yeah, but I'm used to password authentication. Anyway, yeah, if it's safer this way and the learning curve is not too much, then better.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> private you keep on the client device in `~/.ssh/` (the easiest thing to do, so you just leave it there)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the public key (.pub) is what you paste into the `~/.ssh/authorized_keys` file on the host you're connecting to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, well, guessing you're very short password is a lot less work than guessing a 2048 bit key
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yeah, a key is safer, as long as you keep it safe so that others can't get your private key
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Great explanation, I think I'll swap my server's ssh... server, to key authentication then. I don't plan on anyone else using it.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @AmolithSeregion, Leave it in ~/.ssh on the machine where you generated it.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> `adb: error: failed to get feature set: no devices/emulators found`
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I do have phablet-tools installed
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, When I try to install it, the output is like when you're trying to install two packages in two different terminals
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, `E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)` … `E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?` … `E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)` … `E: Unable to lock the administ
<ubptgbot> ration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What are you doing to install it? That looks like you're trying to install it in the root fs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to `libertine-container-manager install-package -p xbill`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you have multiple containers you have to pass container id too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, That is exactly what I ran. I only have one container
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @UniversalSuperBox, That's the guide I was following to get this far
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well are you running something else in the container that would have the package manager locked?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Not that I know of. How would I stop something from running if it is? Just exit the terminal application?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I did that and ran the command again with the same output
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Not that I know of. How would I stop something from running if it is? Just exit the terminal application?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Well I did that with the same output
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well I don't know what all you're running exactly and how or where. I don't think unattended upgrades is set up in libertine, so that shouldn't be doing it.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, It's all local from the terminal app. Would SSH be doing it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Any idea how to fix this? `ssh: connect to host 10.44.241.190 port 22: No route to host`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i don't know what your network configuration is like
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that means the server is unreachable from the client
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, That's probably because I'm at school then
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Well I rebooted the phone to stop whatever was running and ran the command again and it's installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> Carlos Gomes was added by: Carlos Gomes
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Whenever I try to download a ubports rootfs, I get a network interrupted error, is this happening for anyone else?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes, use `wget` so it resumes
#ubports 2018-02-27
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Qiangong2, `wget --tries=0 your.url.here` will set it to keep downloading even if it gets interrupted.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Qiangong2, [Edit] `wget --tries=0 your.url.here` will set it to keep downloading even if it gets interrupted.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Also, if you have to interrupt it for some reason, you can run that same command with `-c` to continue downloading the same file so you don't have to restart it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wowsers got a lot to learn
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Fuseteam, Just read the `man` pages. That information came from running `man wget` in a terminal
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, oh my :eyes:
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Eh? You need more pixels?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol sorry tis a habit from discord
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> meant to type 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @AmolithSeregion, well that and ssh etc etc
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Fuseteam, Exactly. I didn't know if you were an experienced user or not; sorry if I offended lol
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If I wasn't tired I'd comment about Rodney but then he will beat me in his reply so I will remain silent.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @wayneoutthere, Lol wise choice
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Pixels are like Pokemon, you gotta have as many as possible. -Dobey, 2018
<ubptgbot> Alexander was added by: Alexander
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yes. we should quote Mr. Rodney more often.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> He has made some winners.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @AmolithSeregion, i don't think i count as a experienced user yet haha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, So have I, but they generally aren't family friendly and Marius hoards them to blackmail me out of the project someday I think.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> choices are like pokemon  can't have too many :nom:
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> welcome alexander 👋
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i don't have that link you guys share so often tho 👀
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Hello, I am trying to flash my Ubuntu Phone Aquaris E 4.5 with UBports. The phone is recognized by UBports-Installer, but afterwords when the phone enters Fastboot mode, nothing happens. Only the the circling little Android and " please connect your device..." Any advice is very welcome, thanks in advance.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> aha found it https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Fuseteam, Lol
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Alexander, What OS are you using?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> :3
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Ubuntu Phone OTA 15
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Alexander, he means your computer
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Ubuntu 16.04.3
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Alexander, I assume you have all the drivers installed, ADB, Fastboot, etc?
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Well, I did not do anything with the phone beforehand, just as I bought it, with the usual updates.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Alexander, Installed on your desktop/laptop, I mean
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Yes.
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> I have the Files, downloaded from BQ
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @wayneoutthere could you or someone else take it from here? I have to go afk
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> I'll drop by some other time, Cheers.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/tWfaqe8F.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I could have sworn there was a "WRONG!" sticker, but i can't find it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, lol. oh. you want a phone dock like the switch?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> haha would be fun
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but for now i've been wondering if i can cluster my phone and laptop together haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure you can
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably completely pointless to do so, but totally possible for sure
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> pointless? how so?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, unless you've got an extremely ancient laptop, the computing power of your phone is probably nowhere near that of the laptop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and if the laptop is AMD, it's literally got an ARM core embedded in the die already anyway
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but shouldn't it benefit the phone?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wait it does?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> granted, it's a much lower end ARM core than probably what is in your phone, but still
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i happen to have an amd apu laptop haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have no idea if you can actually use the ARM core on the AMD chips from the OS though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's how they implement their management stuff
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You could... if you exploited it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's still below ring 0
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, that's surely ot, and doesn't bring gpu prices down to msrp
<ubptgbot> StarkBjorn was added by: StarkBjorn
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> any appearance of UT in MWC? 😝
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I learned about CES and MWC because of Ubuntu LOL......I miss the time when I get excited during this time....oh well :)
<ubptgbot> Dr_Root85 was added by: Dr_Root85
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Sailfish has made its os for feature phone, Waiting forward UT
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Alexander, Some of the BQ links are old I think
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @StarkBjorn, Hello Artur and Dr. Root. For some detail about UBports, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does UT support volte
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Can you explain a bit more? I didn't really follow
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Volte is some kind of SIP implementation?  There is a SIP working group now
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hey can u work on suggestion about UT homescreen
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @Strangerer, Aravind is looking for a place (github) where he can list some remarks on the OS.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> see if your feature request already exists here: … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/ … if it does not,  you can make a feature request by carefully reading and filling out the form here: … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/new … the request will at some point be reviewed and evaluated by someone.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Hugo to the rescue!
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> You, good sir, are the hero of the day
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> *and the crowd goes wild!*
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @Fuseteam, Look at that crowd! :)
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> I am batman
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @Strangerer, NO, YOU ARE NOT
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> I am Batman
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PSNUfpID.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> ;)
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Haha
<ubptgbot> <libremax> You are both OTes
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> No, you are an OT......OT!
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> I am the OB
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Original Batman
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1024x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/xWP2Ellm.png
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Haha, Hugo. Stuur die alsjeblief naar me op ;)
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Die moet ik hebben.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Whoops, language barrier.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Haha, Hugo. Please send this to me.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> I have to have one of those
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Taalbariëre is kleiner dan je denkt 😉 I have no idea where it came from, just ddg'd the phrase "original batman"
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> It's the back-name die everything verraad ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> backname mooie vertaling 😂
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Strangerer, Hello!
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @AmolithSeregion, it's me...
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Mohannes, Don't … Just don't … lol
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Hahaha
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> where do we report bugs for community devices?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from efechio: hi, what is the channel for bugs in moto g2?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: good guestion. it's not yet an official ubports device. i guess bugs should be reported here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/ anyways?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or is the moto g2 hosted and maintained somewhere specific, like some dev's personal github?
<ubptgbot> <efechio> @YougoChats tks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> As specified in the blog post, check the bug tracker to see if there's already a bug files
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] As specified in the blog post, check the bug tracker to see if there's already a bug filed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If not, report it in the XDA forum thread
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @efechio what @UniversalSuperBox said
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> blogpost is here: https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/a-titan-in-the-community-93
<ubptgbot> <efechio> yes, but my camera isn't work...and the version is the stable one...
<ubptgbot> <efechio> I'll see the bug tracker
<ubptgbot> <efechio> tks guys
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, hmm
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> H r u amolith
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> aproximately 1356 people will say no. continue?  y/n
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> y
<ubptgbot> mtarabrikov was added by: mtarabrikov
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Do you know if a click can write to .local/share/$APP_ID?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, yes, it can. just not to other places in .local/share/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (unless it's unconfined, but you should not need or do that)
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @mtarabrikov, Hi Mikhail, welcome , try to start here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/4iv6hsWK.null
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> ubuntu touch install doesn't recognize nexus 4, developer option is activated and device is authorized, any suggerence?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @juanadn, Does "$ fastboot devices" recognise it?
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> on bootloader menu?
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> yes
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> 003d65*****
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> return this number... followed fastboot
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> my actual rom is lineage os  14
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> In terminal
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> (Photo, 678x181) https://irc.ubports.com/7XmGuRzE.png
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> My experience is limited to trouble getting the device recognized at all: I don't have further suggestions, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <juanadn> ok, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I have an important question
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ARE YOU READY TO RUMBLE!?!?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> um
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That wasn't it?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> nope 😆
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> It is rather important
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> and may decide if i keep using UTouch or not
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> its about the battery life
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> so i have the Aquaris E4-5
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> 4.5*
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Squish :3, Call the emergebcy number!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> don't
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> In terms of battery life,do the canonical images render more battery time than the UBPorts one?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If they do, it's probably a bug
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Wich one of them should render more uptime
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Battery life a pretty big deal to me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They should be about the same
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> hm.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I do find out that Utouch uses more battery
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> either that or im hallucinating
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> hence my question
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're getting poor signal, you'll also experience reconnects by the push client
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Nope. All is fine.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> All works.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I just feel like the battery lasts way less.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I'm a heavy user
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 16.04 should provide a good basis for improvement, including battery life. Canonical version is going nowhere
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @Stereofont I know that and im excited for 16.06
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> 04*
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Canonical version is pretty much dead.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Does anyone else have a E4.5? Mine isnt Ubuntu Edition but i installed it anyway.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/DFYZSni2.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But alas! I don't have my phone with me. :(
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> lol isn't that the purpose of  a mobile phone? That you can always take it with you :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Squish :3, push client getting lots of reconnects in the background won't appear on the surface like anything isn't working. it will however consume more battery if it's having to constantly wake and do reconnects
<ubptgbot> roh17 was added by: roh17
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @roh17, Hello. Please check out the link for UBports info https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Squish :3, I liked the rumble question better...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, The interesting part is that our current setup seems to provoke more battery usage on the push client. Except that all parameters should be the same like on Caonical image ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So we were looking through some possible sources of this but didn find anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Maybe it's just there are more people seeing it and being vocal about it now, and it was also happening with canonical images, but everyone was on good connections always, so it didn't happen for them?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, There is also another intersting part, since we have only one push server instance, it seems more people actually get online. On the old push server smth was bogus since a lot of ppl could not connect to it. They never got messages. Maybe this contributes, so yes, maybe its more awareness now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Canonical had a cluster of 3 or 4 servers. And the selection was made on siome hash, so for some users they seemed to have never reached a working server ,)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> So, today I start anew trying to install ubports via the ubports-installer on Ubuntu 16.04 on my OTA-15 Ubuntu-Phone BQ E4.5. The phone is detected by ubports-installer, I select "change to Ubports", the phone enters Fastboot-mode, but then, only the spinning orange guy ad infinitum. Any help would be very welcome.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Anyway, its an interesting thing to follow on. Someone recommended to monitor wakelocks a bit better
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alexander, close the installer. can you exec fastboot devices?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> and tell us the result?
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Shall I do that in the terminal!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> which OS do you have
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Ubuntu 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ok then it should be good.
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> fastboot is not installed, ok,  I will install it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> except you dont have the tools installed. 😆 yes the installer has it inside. You use the snap or the normal version?
<ubptgbot> <Radu> annyon else having a lock screen loop when trying into Unity 8?
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> The normal version.
<ubptgbot> <Radu> [Edit] anyone else having a lock screen loop when trying into Unity 8?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alexander, Ok if you have continuous troubles I will send you to our first aid room :)
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Thank you very much, I will try to install now.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Flohack, Didn't even know we had one of those
<ubptgbot> <Radu> [Edit] anyone else having a lock screen loop when trying into login using Unity 8?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Welcome & Install 😎
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AmolithSeregion, See on this page a bit down: https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, Oh I though he mean there was a dedicated room for people who were having a _lot_ of trouble installing lol
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, [Edit] Oh I though he mean there was a dedicated room for people who were having a *lot* of trouble installing lol
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, [Edit] Oh I though he mean there was a dedicated room for people who were having a lot of trouble installing lol
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Hooray, it works, fastboot made the difference.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Or damaged heads from too much banging against a desk
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alexander, Unfortunately the installer does not check all prerequisites correctly
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> So its included in the snap?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes should be, also adb
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> but always close the installer when using adb or fastboot in another window, they otherwise may interfere
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> Ok, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, "with great monitoring, comes great improvement" ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, yeah hopefully... need to find some time, and now its not so easy as we do not roll out dev images in 15.04, I must wait until the push client is working in 16.04 (which it basically should already)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it just doesn't run
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yay golang
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, ugh! me no like golang
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> well we got our GOlang therapist @DanChapman  for that 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> funny, that doesn't sound like Johnnie Walker to me
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Anyone with a mac here?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> I need someone to test something, doesn't take long
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mac & cheese?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> not that one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> too bad :)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> but if you want to make me some mac & cheese, i'd like that as well :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Plz send to Spain: Sotogrande, Cadiz province.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, i thought MWC was in Barca? :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I wish I would be there 😆
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Just read the article on Samsung's convergence concept; it was upsetting for me because there was only ONE comment about UTouch. Everyone else was "so excited" to see this "new" convergence device...smh
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere, Whats wrong with my question lmao
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> It just wasnt as retro
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere, XD gotcha
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Hey guys I made a shortlink with Bitly that you can use to send people to the welcome page. It's bit.ly/TeleWelcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, URL shorteners are generally considered insecure
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I agree but for something like this I think it's beneficial. This way people have a quick and easy-to-remember way to get the information they need and they can share it with someone else just as easily. They don't have to go searching through Telegram or DuckDuckGo to find it.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Here's one for the UBPorts porting documentation as well. bit.ly/UBPorting
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I don't know if you're familiar with it but when I was working with Team Internet I made one that got used a LOT - bit.ly/text4TI … I still see a lot of clicks for it in my stats screen on Bitly
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I have a policy to never click on shortened links
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Hm
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/kGAHpkbM.png
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @mateosalta, I check the location before I click them
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ty14PVc6.png
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Even apart from security questions, URL shorteners are a recipe for bitrot IMO.
<ubptgbot> R S was added by: R S
<ubptgbot> <R S> hei guys, I never used ubuntu, but im planing to get a new phone (shiftphone). what can I expect? can I run some everyday apps like telegram?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @R S, i don't think that is one of the supported phones, so you can't run ubuntu on it yet
<ubptgbot> <R S> oke, it would support random os, but as you see, I have no clue. Are supported devices listed on the website? I will have a look
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @R S, yes they are ;)
<ubptgbot> <R S> yeah i saw... sorry ;)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @trainailleur, What's bitrot?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks like shiftphones are mostly MTK, which is not good if you want a port
<ubptgbot> <R S> nice, fairphone 2 is ready :)
<ubptgbot> <R S> what you mean rodney?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> The gradual disappearance of information from the internet do to neglect, url change, etc.  I can't count the number of times I've hit url-shortener links that were dead.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean Mediatek has been generally bad about providing kernel sources and device trees
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so the opportunity to port to the device is much less likely
<ubptgbot> <R S> so its a bad choice from them?
<ubptgbot> <R S> for ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <R S> cool thanks :) did not know that
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Android One will supposedly increase the number of Mediatek devices with source, but for the moment not many have released source.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it looks like one of the phones is a Snapdragon SoC though, so that one might be portable (getting a lineageos port first would be a good start)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i wouldn't hold out on the Mediatek versions. unless shiftphones is actually doing something about that
<ubptgbot> <R S> they are in development of a new phone. so maybe there will be some changes
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @KrisJacewicz I finally have made a hot spot in the Rp0 and not in the phone. I've used seenwww.raspberrypi.org/documentation/configuration/wireless/access-point.md
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] @KrisJacewicz I finally have made an access point in the Rp0 and not in the phone. I've used seenwww.raspberrypi.org/documentation/configuration/wireless/access-point.md
<ubptgbot> connectme was added by: connectme
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Lou. You can get more info from https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Whats  time there
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> What's the time where?  In the telegram welcome room?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😜
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> It's 15:18
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 23:18
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Here 4:49
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 49??
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Ye
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> you sure you don't mean 19?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Some places in Africa have +/-x300 timezones.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox, wut
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> because timezones needed to be more complicated
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> in canada we have one 'half hour' zone.  Anyway, I can't believe this turned into a time zone chat. that was somewhat interesting, though, Dalton.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> 2:21 AM
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ever wonder why developers give a thousand-mile stare at the mention of timezones?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well... that's why
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> `UTC`
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> 23:25
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> `stardates`
<ubptgbot> <Dr_Root85> 2:47
#ubports 2018-02-28
<ubptgbot> Ninja85a was added by: Ninja85a
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> hey guys
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> has anyone tried ubuntu touch on the moto G3 osprey?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Ninja85a, is it supported
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> I've looked and no it isnt
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unfortunately, that means that it will not work
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> :(
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> dammit
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> what makes a device more likely to be supported?
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> or is it just luck
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Which is official device for ut
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Strangerer, Supported devices are still in the group description
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> did not know that! : … Supported Devices: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ninja85a, A device must specifically be ported
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The project for porting Ubuntu Touch, Plasma Mobile, and other OSs is halium.org
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> I know that but is there anyway of getting any more devices added?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And our porting information is https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Whats the next update for UT
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> what ubuntu version is UT based on?
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> I'm guessing the latest LTS
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Ubuntu touch (ut)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ninja85a, 15.04 now, we're working on moving to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Ninja85a> ah kk
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Y so delay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because we inherited the OS at 15.04 and 16.04 is the last supported Ubuntu version with Upstart
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which we need to not deprecate all of the old devices right now
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> When will this ota arrive, any approximate date?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There isn't one, we don't have enough of a stable and informed contributor base who is able to commit to a date.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I have another dumb question
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> UTouch will recognize 2 SIM cards right?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @nanu_c Thank you ^^
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> I use this on a dayly basis :)
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> nice nice ^^
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Strangerer, If you build it, they will come...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6EmIqHl6.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi bruce
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Im trying to install UBPorts and this error appears
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> cant copy it
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> lmao
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> has to do with pushing the files
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Squish :3, Can you take a picture/screenshot of it?
<ubptgbot> <dkvish> I'm unable to find utouch ROM for Mi MAX
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dkvish, UT isn't a ROM. It's a full mobile OS that replaces Android.
<ubptgbot> <dkvish> Yes. But how to install that??
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @dkvish, only mi4 now，maybe
<ubptgbot> <dkvish> Is there any list of supported devices??
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @dkvish, In the group description..
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dkvish, Ubuntu Touch is only available for the Fairphone 2, the OnePlus One, the Nexus 5, the Meizu Pro5, the Moto G2, and the BQ Aquaris M10 off the top of my head
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dkvish, You can always try to port it to your device though
<ubptgbot> payrrobot was added by: payrrobot
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @Cesar_Herrera, awesome
<ubptgbot> Lao was added by: Lao
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @payrrobot, Hi Adam and Lao welcome , Pls start here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<opendata> Hey, I'm looking into porting my device to ubports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> join #halium on IRC
<opendata> Ok, thanks
<opendata> Would that be compatible with a mainline kernel?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> android devices aren't mainlined
<opendata> They are
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> some parts sometimes are, yes
<opendata> Ive helped mainlined my device
<opendata> Mainline
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> have you mainlined all of the binary drivers?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> if so, then i will give you huge respect for that
<opendata> And has most stuff working (Inc freedreno)
<opendata> Camera obviously doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> halium runs lineage in a LXC container
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and communicates with it via libhybris
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> join it anyways, would be nice to hear other member's opinions
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i am so far really pessimistic and this looks more like a pmOS case
<opendata> I already have pmos
<opendata> Just wanted to try ubports as it is more complete
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee has anyone done something like that in the past?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> What device is it?
<opendata> Xperia Z2 tablet
<opendata> Msm8974
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Oh, nice to see Sony devices getting some love.
<opendata> Should be pretty simple to do for z2 non tablet aswell
<ubptgbot> fujinnec was added by: fujinnec
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @fujinnec, Hello Ciro, welcome here some starting point for You https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<opendata> Do you have freedreno enabled in your nesa?
<opendata> Mesa
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyway to enable the side-stage on a phone? I though changing the grid_unit will do it but apparently not, only desktop mode switch is enabled when the grid unit is smaller
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, IIRC You need to add an entry in /etc/ubuntu/devices.conf for your device and set `Category` to desktop or tablet to enable side stage … ```[hammerhead] … Category=tablet```
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> If you set it to desktop the shell will start in windowed mode
<opendata> Or would it be better if I used the old android kernel?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, ooohhh okay...I think the side-stage would still be useful in some big phones...doesn't really have to be a tablet
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> thanks anyway :)
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Have any OEMs shown any interest in UBports yet? Have any of them made any overtures at all?
<opendata> How can I build a rootfs
<opendata> As I need to add in WiFi config files and freedreno firmware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, You need to build halium for your device
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> Hi anybody having problems with nexus 5. Not being able to take video i am on devl
<opendata> Dohbee how?
<opendata> Since I'm using mainline kernel android drivers don't work
<opendata> Stock android drivers anyway
<opendata> And why as halium is just a compatibility layer for android drivers
<opendata> Which we don't use
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @prpleXist, Yes.. And no. Dis you try front and back cams? Try front cam. Oddly this action made both work for me!
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> On my BQ E 4.5 with UBports OTA-3, my main problem is that, once I accept a phone call, the LCD goes blank until the caller hangs up, I cannot get to the screen via touchpad or buttons inbetween. This is the case since Ubuntu Touch OTA-13.  It works fine with Android. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, The ubuntu phone builds are pretty heavily dependent on going through the Android HAL to talk to hardware. There's currently no way to build the stack in a way that works reasonably well both with hybris and without, afaik
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> I am just looking at the ubports site  and am missing the legacy devices overview. Will it return?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ernst Vaarties, http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yeah, the navigation there is really circular and confusing
<ubptgbot> CNpigCA was added by: CNpigCA
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Ah, maybe the ubports page should link or redirect to that domain.
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi! I installed the ubports 16.04on my bq M10 ubuntu tablet. After the todays update the wifi stoped working. Does not show any wifi signal
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Before,the wifi was working very well till now...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> have you tried rebooting? sometimes that happens on my nexus 5 even in 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Tried rebooting several times, switched of and on the flight mode, but noting changed
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/rpCDbY0J.png
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> So I got my halium-boot to give me ssh again, logged in, lxc didn't start, so I try starting it, it kicks me out and won't let me back in and never does anything on the devices screen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ernst Vaarties, i'm pretty sure it does. if you go to the "get ut" page, and scroll to the bottom, there's a "more devices" with a "for developers" link when you hover over the square. that link goes to the URL i pasted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but getting there was a bit confusing
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Ah. I see it now. Indeed confusing. I expected to see all devices when clicking on 'other devices' on http://www.ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices .
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, and the "devices" link where it says "see if your device is compatible" at the top, just goes back to the "core" devices page
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you end up in circles
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Yup. They really don'don't want you getting other devices 🤔
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Alexander, This happened to me before on my n4 i recall then some update fixed it.... Sounds really familiar.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, That's usually how bugs get fixed. ;)
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Does anyone know, how to run commands inside clickable?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> there's a field in the manifest
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> hang on
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> http://clickable.bhdouglass.com/en/latest/clickable-json.html
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> scripts
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> that can basically do anything
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Thank you, I'll try...
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> @wayneoutthere, That's the only bug that prevents me to use the phone on a daily basis.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @neothethird, Hm, doesn't work. I'm currently trying to fix that f***ing libsmbclient problem with python2.7-minimal in xenial docker chroot also known from vivid.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Anyone know, where the clickable containers are located?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> After the last ubports 1604 update my bq m10 tablet wifi stop working. I fixed it reseting the system to default. Lost all data but fixed it
<ubptgbot> adikri was added by: adikri
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Alexander, does anyone else have this bug on your same device? Check to see if a bug is filed.  Otherwise, I tend to think your version might be out of date.  that also happened to me once. I was wondering why so many  bugs but I was running wrong/old version.
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> I reinstalled yesterday, it's on OTA-3. I filed a bug some time ago.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nfsprodriver, What problem?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @adikri, Hi Aditya, you can start here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MH56hLNS.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Booting FairPhone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d9cHVMhhVG/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Something tells me that you missed a remaining possible problem. :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that is quite an interesting error...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Booting Fairphone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, is the qtquick controls 2 lib not installed on your device?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks for testing, I think it's only one package missing in the click. Because the suru style is not yet built by the ci, it tries to use Material which is not included
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> It's a broken symlink ... interesting
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I probably need to move another library around to be in LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> SImply some package missing
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Next build is on the way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, Or set QT_QUICK_CONTROLS_STYLE to Suru maybe?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> There is no suru QtQuickControls 2 Style installed yet
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1RfQsoIH.null
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The problem was one missing package: libqt5quickcontrols2-5
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I only included the QML module
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My brother just asked me, do we have a Waze client?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, is it usable via web?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mark, Well yes and no. We are of course in talks with BQ, its the natural choice since they have already produced for Canonical. We have an informal exchange of information currently and a few assertions. Cannot say more at the moment, until the UBports foundation is legally set up we canß make any agreements
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess not, so no you can't use waze on ubuntu without anbox
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But be sure that we have our relation management setting up this and that ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also waze is super creepy
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mark, [Edit] Well yes and no. We are of course in talks with BQ, its the natural choice since they have already produced for Canonical. We have an informal exchange of information currently and a few assertions. Cannot say more at the moment, until the UBports foundation is legally set up we cant make any agreements
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/zr9hMoxD.png
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @Flohack, nice
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) thanks for that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, congratulations! It's really tiny. :)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Nice, something starts at least :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> an open and anonymized waze-like thing built around OSM could be pretty sweet though
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Super creepy?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That Suru style is looking fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why are those buttons and text so small?!
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Probably a scaling problem .... Btw, it's currently Material design because suru is not installed
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Suru for QQC2)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> acts like it was sarcasm
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Ressources and images are currently also missing. What does it say in the log?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Assuming the keyboard works already) Do you have a jabber account to test it with?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BFsqQc5vg3/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Keyboard works though :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think I have a diaspora* account... how the heck to I use that
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> If your diaspora server supports the chat feature, just enter your diaspora* credentials
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, well look at that!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi @PhoenixLandPirate
<ubptgbot> <alberto_cao_novelle> Hi. Installed ut stable channel on opo. Really great. Where is the caldav thing hidden? Can't find it in the accounts nor in the calendar menu. Only Google and Ubuntu options are available. Any hint? Tx
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/e20FsQP7.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee why does it freak you out?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Hi
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Does the drawer conflict with any Ubuntu Touch touch gestures btw?
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> @UniversalSuperBox For the resources: Is there any env var that points to `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/kaidan.kaidanim/0.3.2/`?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Whats this?
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox For the resources: Is there any env var that points to `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/kaidan.kaidanim/0.3.2/` ?
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox For the resources: Is there any env var that points to `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/kaidan.kaidanim/0.3.2/ ` ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate, Kaidan, the app we're currently testing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Gp9zXY59.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It gets real wonky real fast...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I thought so but wasn't sure
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Lol, it's in desktop mode because of broken scaling 😆
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Ellenjott Maybe Kirigami.GridUnit is not correctly set?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] @Ellenjott Maybe Kirigami.GridUnit is not correctly set on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> @JBBgameich, I'm not sure, we should better ask the kirigami developers, I think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> As for gestures, no you're not interfering. It'd be best if that "Add new contact" menu was in a bottom swipe-up menu, but that's just nitpicking and using the design guidelines of a completely different OS.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Ellenjott, I think it's also the first Kirigami App on Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe that's something that'd get done in the style? Iunno how QML works honestly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, constantly streaming your location to a server and having it "learn the routes you like to take between home and work" and that kind of creepy usage of personal data
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> List of things to fix for now: … * scaling … * icons … * ressources
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're looking to set grid units, you should have access to the `GRID_UNIT_PX` environment variable at any time
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Photo, 1248x562) https://irc.ubports.com/V6BpOkk6.png Just for comparison: That's how it's supposed to look like
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> Guys , What about the S7?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, Yeah, that's a little different. We're close though!
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I'll notify you when there's something new to test. Thanks for your help so far!
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> Guys , Any news for S7?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My brother just stated:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "I will absolutely 100% never get your phone or operating system. I like my phone to function."
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Pissed off with him now. Give me rebuttal material, family?
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> What?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's especially hurtful given he has an OPO with a jailbroken Android version and I think is tiring of it as it was bought in several years ago so a dated OS.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> If its cos apps then anbox with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I pointed that out.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, "Whatever"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "You cannot convince a rock that it is a frog"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I think when Anbox comes out I'll shove it in his face, like you do with a pet and it's waste when it's not adhering to it's house training. Hell I would temporarily put on whatever .apk file I like to show it will be very much on parity with Android.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, Put some thoughts on mitigating this (the imperfect cludges that I use) in OT.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Please keep this screenshot for people who dont understand that snap will not solve everything 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Like "Can I install desktop app X on the phone"
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Will Anbox support location information provided by the host OS?  If not, entire classes of vital Android apps (rideshare, traffic prediction, weather, etc.) become difficult to use or even useless.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, I guess it won't and you'll need to install something in the android side
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, ugh don't get me started
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> That's my assumption, and I can live with that, but I can understand why a die-hard Android devotee could not.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is not android, and if people expect it to be exactly the same, they're going to be pretty unhappy i guess
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Tell them that's the tradeoff for the priviledge, no, the right to give Google the finger and leave their spyware OS in the dust.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it also doesn't provide native system integration
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Or *a* tradeoff, I guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> somehow i don't think installing anbox is the same as giving google the finger
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, given that Marius went the extra mile to implement a second Binder in-kernel to get a little more out of Anbox, I'd not completely rule out native location information
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, but it will be able to access the GPS device, but it won't talk to ubuntu-location-service, i would expect
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hijacking (in a manner of speaking) a good part of their OS (software development efforts) and abandoning the negative sides (spying, monetization)? That bird is well and truly flipped in my book :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, That's under the assumption that none of the remaining proprietary bits are doing evil.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/p57GiBh4.null
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The team have that vouched for, I trust.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, https://ollieparanoid.github.io/post/security-warning/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's my vouch. :P
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox are QT_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTORS or QT_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR set to anything in Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Fwd from notmart: kirigami uses the internal Qt scaling mechanism... to be able to use it, depends if current (ubports i guess?) upgraded to a qt version new enough
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, Doesn't seem so, at least not from a shell. Maybe ubuntu-app-launch commits magic, but I don't expect so.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think we set those
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when were they added?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, ubuntu phone stuff was all based on the grid units stuff we created in ubuntu ui toolkit
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/B2SeTGgi.png
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> At least ressources work now, thanks for testing :)
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> ... but not the kirigami/breeze icons
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee, Qt 5.6, in replacement of QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO (Qt 5.4)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, i'm pretty sure we don't set those
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Would that be a function of QtMir or...?
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> ubuntu-app-launch I guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Until then, you could probably set them in your launch script as a function of GRID_UNIT_PX, @JBBgameich
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox would you, like me, hold Ubuntu Touch in the same sustainable anti-Android category as the OS discussed in that article?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, Sure. Hack on it until we actually understand it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not so much anti as in against something, but more the *antithesis* to something.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Rock on, that's absolutely badass. Salute to the Ubports gods!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not gods, just people with spare free time!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> They're humble too *truly godly*.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x341) https://irc.ubports.com/aQWjvO5o.webp
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> lulz,I'm such a groupie fangirl for you guys :*
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I hope most other users here are too.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox What is the value of GRID_UNIT_PX on your device?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can do you one better
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/running-ut.html#display-scaling
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, what article?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, This one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, overlooked it, because telegram didn't do the thumbnailer bit for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, but we don't have updated firmware blobs. broadpwn and other similar attacks still work on many of these phones. and we don't truly know what all the binary bits we still need, are doing; was my point
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, that's the 10-year security nightmare
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yup
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in other news my "new" phone just arrived ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ooh, whaddya get?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> htc 10
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unlocked? In America?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> HOW!?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lots of pixels
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> refurb on amazon
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can only find it for sale through carriers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> plugged in my sim to verify it did 4g lte
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and now it's on the charger so i can install lineage later
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fast track a port via Halium for it :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius and Ivan have both worked on it. Now it's just sorting 16.04's halium integration.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> """just"""
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i don't think i'll be able to run ubuntu on it, as i want encryption and locked bootloader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and by want, i mean need
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> how would you manage lineage on that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, what do you mean? it's an officially supported device for lineage
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> you'll need to unlock your bootloader to install lineage
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> unless you can convince your bootloader lineageos is signed by htc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lineage is signed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i was using locked bootloader with lineage on my n5 before the bluetooth/wifi got fried
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You don't necessarily need to have it OEM-signed
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> never knew that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fastboot is supposed to boot in YELLOW mode if the boot.img has an embedded key and matches that key
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @dohbee, I didn't know that would actually work, I thought locking the bootloader with non OEM signed software had a high chance of leaving you with a brick pretty much
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> TIL that almost no Fastboot command works on the Fairphone 2
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i thought yellow mode still meant unlocked
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> then again, you learn every day ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://source.android.com/security/verifiedboot/verified-boot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 652x473) https://irc.ubports.com/Pt1loB0m.png Specifically, this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We would need to sign the boot images in order to allow people to enter YELLOW boot mode.
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> so, after installing lineage (which requires an unlock), you can re-lock it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i did on my n5
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i remember a similar discussion on op5 forums - now i understand what they meant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't lock the bootloader with ubuntu though
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Rodney, I have read of per-device bricking problems relocking bootloader.  Has anyone on XDA or elsewhere verified it as safe on the 10?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, yeah, i actually bricked a brand new pixel the day i got it, with the unsigned unofficial lineage port
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on how the bootloader locking works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the pixel requires changing a setting inside the OS to enable it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which means you can't unlock the bootloader after you lock it, unless you can boot into the OS to change it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't know if htc 10 is the same
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the image is official and signed
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @sverzegnassi, Should I open an issue there?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that seems odd for u-a-l to set those variables
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think it should be doing the calculation for scaling
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> I actually wonder if QT_SCALE_FACTOR is really necessary or QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR (and let Qt calculate it) would be just enough
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> [Edit] I actually wonder if QT_SCALE_FACTOR is really necessary or QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=true (and let Qt calculate it) would be just enough
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, I think the latter would result in different scaling then for non-sdk apps and sdk apps, if one were to configure a different grid units size for their device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no?
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> True. So, is it ubuntu-touch-session the right place for the calculation?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe qtubuntu is
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @JBBgameich, Ok, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues might be the most appropriate place for now
<ubptgbot> Bruno was added by: Bruno
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Bruno, Hello Bruno, to get you started go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hi all, a question to the people working on ubuntu touch 16.04 devel:? … A lot of effort-was made, it delighted me :) .? … Do you have an idea on the causes of the bug OpenStore ?? … Congratulations for all the work done.?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a way to record the screen of UT? Like you can with Android (I don't know about iOS)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, the `phablet-tools` package in ubuntu 16.04 has a screencast tool
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> You running 16.04 on your only phone, Amolith?  You're a brave soul.  😄
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> i think someone said some time ago about developing an app to do that
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it was in progress or something like it
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @trainailleur, No lol. It's 15.04 though I am thinking about going on a tight rope and switching to 16.04; I like to live on the bleeding edge (pun intended 😉) I was going to ask which channel was more stable, development or release candidate?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's 16.04 release candidates?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i doubt it :)
<ubptgbot> <Oscar Forero> Hey guys do U know what's they spanish Chanel for ubports?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Oscar Forero, https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <Oscar Forero> Thanks a lot bro!
<ubptgbot> HankTheSwede was added by: HankTheSwede
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @HankTheSwede, Hello DrX, to get you started go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <HankTheSwede> Thanks, going...
<ubptgbot> <HankTheSwede> There’s supposed to be a swedish group also jaa?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Scandinavian
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_scandinavia
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, what...... is..............this.....?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, It's Kaidan, an xmpp client
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Y'know, the thing that was getting talked about in the messages leading up to the image you replied to
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I have a very large hand that I would like you to direct your speech to.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ladies and gentlemen: observe a superbox talking to a hand
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/YeDnmxtH.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> cat got your tongue Mr. Box?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/eAwW7Vl2.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I get it.  No problem. going fo ra coffee break
#ubports 2018-03-01
<ubptgbot> Leosoph was added by: Leosoph
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Leosoph, welcome to the UBports community, @Leosoph!  Here is a link to get you started right: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Iv7jvA5M.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/vlxzMY0R.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/oVF2k75N.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> hoping that openstore is usable
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Sconio, Which version UT are you on, 15.04 or 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/POuXih3f.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 16.04
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Sconio, 16.04 is still highly unstable and there will be many bugs, both with applications and with the OS itself.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> they have advanced a lot it's last time, and it's very encouraging, that's why I'm close to the advancement in dual boot
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> the sound of the phone on call does not work, however the network is now accessible, great
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> A lot of apps need recompiling for 16.04
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> But after that its pretty usable as a complementary phone
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Sconio, If you'll look int he OpenStore channel, someone else is having the same issue. I am as well now
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, I think openstore is compiled against 15.04, so yeah if it works at all on 16.04 it's luck
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @AmolithSeregion, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, It does not work ;)
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Honest assessment: that's not a bad thing given you probably don't want people thinking 16.04 is a daily driver yet and blaming you when it's not.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Have seen that far too often with other projects.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes. We repeat that: 16.04 is far off being usable. Dont install it if you want to use it :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> To all our British brothers and sisters affected by the Beast From The East, stay safe, enjoy your day off work if it's occuring and don't risk travel except for emergencies. #SnowDay
<opendata> Keep in mind your car isn't insured if you're in a red alert area
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Here in Spain its also heavy rain, thunderstorms and a wind that help our container here to fly a bit ;)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Red warnings are nearly unprecedented in the UK, particularly in Scotland.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/gVtRYmow.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My father's car is nicely buried, so no chance of that. All Edinburgh buses bar the airport service and tram are cancelled until further notice. Loving this day off but please stay safe people.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, Biggest danger is being crushed in the stampede at panic supermarkets
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thankfully Tesco is within walking distance.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies, wouldn't that be understage ;3
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just in landscape ;)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/yKHL5vnX.png The view from my bit of the UK
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 956x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/423hXTDS.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies, 😂
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8Me3UDdE.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/uPlExXO4.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> romania, yesterday ^^
<ubptgbot> <Radu> yeah, that siberian win front really hit the country hard. though mostly the "Regat"
<ubptgbot> <Radu> [Edit] yeah, that siberian wind front really hit the country hard. though mostly the "Regat"
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Awesome pics
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Wow!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 956x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ifU12jhn.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 956x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/cx301voH.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1066x919) https://irc.ubports.com/gMiqYAgZ.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^You almost never get that kind of snow cover over the UK to the point that it's visible by satellite.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Last time I remember was winter 2010/11.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7P0W06qf.mp4
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/rmaPQYBi.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> Florence
<ubptgbot> Marcocosta was added by: Marcocosta
<ubptgbot> <igofftt> Volgograd region, the village of Kovalevka
<ubptgbot> <igofftt> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/fUaaW1vY.png
<ubptgbot> <BrisPete> (Photo, 2560x1536) https://irc.ubports.com/jVlOVF0I.png
<ubptgbot> <BrisPete> That's it at the moment, but we have an amber warning for this afternoon, but currently only the slightest dusting of snow. Other parts of Somerset have a red warning for this afternoon - that's never happened in Somerset before (mainly because they've only been using this warning system for a few years.
<ubptgbot> <igofftt> at us on the contrary there is little snow, usually snow drifts in height of centimeters 20 - 50
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Scotland's red warning extended to 0200 tomorrow, likely to carry on for all we know, so a four day weekend is on the cards :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @igofftt, We have borrowed yours 😎
<ubptgbot> <igofftt> yeah)
<ubptgbot> <igofftt> in repository 18.04 there was still an update to the package unity.8.17?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 263x371) https://irc.ubports.com/8p72sEMt.png
<ubptgbot> <iapyghia> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Ub8guqsv.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 956x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EnYIZlOE.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> #ArcticCommando
<ubptgbot> <Ander Mutuberria> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/ESJ0k6fG.png
<ubptgbot> <Ander Mutuberria> Snowing in spain
<ubptgbot> Nico was added by: Nico
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Prague is sunny -5c
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> funny
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> It's a balmy 9 degrees here haha
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 2560x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/hDSB1IvW.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Using N5
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Best part of ubports is I never have to turn on regular news or install a weather app. My wife asks me how I know so much about this topic but I shall not reveal my source...
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Ander Mutuberria, Turin is covered in snow too
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Ander Mutuberria, [Edit] Turin (IT) is covered in snow too
<ubptgbot> <Ander Mutuberria> @garrogarri, I like snow😍😍
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I love winter snow and freezing temperatures.. 😁
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> In 1998 January there was -48°C in Kuusamo Finland (where I lived back then). It was a bit cold I admit 😂
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @samitormanen, off course you do. Your are from Finland
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> I love wooden shoes, windmills, chees and BATMAN
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 😁👍
<ubptgbot> Burghard Britzke was added by: Burghard Britzke
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Nico and Burghard. If you would like to read about our little corner of the Universe, start here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> N B was added by: N B
<ubptgbot> <N B> Hi! I've not used Telegram before .... but I'm having some problems installing UBports. Basically, (this is the short story!) I've tried using the terminal to wipe my phone and install it, which led to it saying it can't flash the recovery image. Then O also flash the recovery. I also tried using the installer - which my phone wouldn't
<ubptgbot> connect to via USB?
<ubptgbot> <N B> Argh ... sorry was still typinG
<ubptgbot> <N B> Hi! I've not used Telegram before .... but I'm having some problems installing UBports. Basically, (this is the short story!) I've tried using the terminal to wipe my phone and install it, which led to it saying it can't flash the recovery image. Then I tried to also flash the recovery. I also tried using the installer - which my phone
<ubptgbot> wouldn't connect to via USB? @Stefano on the forum has been giving me a lot of help ... but I'm still suck. I've
<ubptgbot> <N B> been trying to reflash the recovery section, using the downloaded code, in recovery mode, I get < waiting for device >
<ubptgbot> <N B> :(
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @N B, I won't be much help with in-depth stuff which is probably what you need but are USB debugging and OEM unlocking enabled?
<ubptgbot> <N B> Um, I have no idea.
<ubptgbot> <N B> I can't get the phone to turn on to check
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @N B, Do you have any idea why it won't turn on?
<ubptgbot> <N B> I used the magic-device-tool to try to move onto UBports, but I must have done something wrong as the last few lines from the program were:Move to your device to finish the setup. … Cleaning up.. … Exiting magic-device-tool. Bye Bye … I've just turned my phone off using the power button, then turned it back on and seem to be stuck in a
<ubptgbot> loop where I've got the regular Meizu powered by Ubuntu screen with => Normal Boot at the bottom for about 3 seconds, then it turns off for about three seconds on repeat.
<ubptgbot> <N B> which is why I started using the command line tool instead
<ubptgbot> <N B> And Hi Amolith
<ubptgbot> <N B> !
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Happyzenith, I've got no clue. Maybe ask @Stereofont, @trainailleur, or @YougoChats. Like I said, I won't be any good with in-depth stuff; I'm sorry!
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Okay - thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if by command line tool you mean `ubuntu-device-flash` then you also need the specific recovery image for your device if it's a retail phone that shipped with Ubuntu installed already (and is currently running Ubuntu)
<ubptgbot> <Zack> What would be the hardware requirements for a phone to have Ubuntu running?
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Rodney - I've been using ubuntu-device-flash, I do have a phone that was shipped with Ubuntu installed. I've been given a recovery image ... but although I have put it on I still can't connect to do adb shell … rm -rf /cache/recovery/.xz /cache/recovery/.xz.asc ... sorry if this is a bit muddled
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> It's the first time I've tried doing anything like this with my phone!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what recovery image, and what do you mean you've put it on?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zack, Are you asking to port to a device, or what devices are currently supported?
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> I've been getting a lot of help from people on the forum. I downloaded it from https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gW9KEdm6C_yjiBdgbEf9feOGX3jwpuYn to my desktop, then typed in sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Happyzenith, This link is good as a general introduction but it also has a link yo the Welcome&Install room https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Thanks Lionelb
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @dohbee, To a device, for example if a smartphone possesses the same hardware as the Meizu Pro 5, would the Ubuntu image of Meizu Pro 5 mount on the device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zack, No, devices must have specific images built for them. Must also be unlockable and have device/kernel trees available, really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Happyzenith, OK don't use that. (I would not inherently trust links to sites like Google Drive and such, either)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Happyzenith, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash will probably be more helpful
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You'll want the recovery from there, for your device, and you pass it to ubuntu-device-flash command
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like `ubuntu-device-flash --server https://system-image.ubports.com touch --recovery-image recovery-turbo.img --channel ubports-touch/15.04/stable`
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> I did wonder, I have to say (about downloading from a google drive). Okay, I'm downloading the one for the MX4 now ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, it's a temporary flash, so if you fastboot flash it in that manner it won't work right
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> I'm getting a 503 error for the installation instructions :(
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @dohbee, That is interesting, so the ubuntu compatibility is not only tied to a hardware specific criteria
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has very little to do with ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just how phones are
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @dohbee, If I want to test phones for the compatibility of Ubuntu, what are the things I have to look for in a phone?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> With compatibility I mean the possibility to flash ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to port ubuntu to a new device, best place to start is phones that have working lineageos ports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to buy a phone and just flash ubuntu straight away, then there is a list of devices on the ubports web site (linked in the group description here)
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> So, when I've downloaded it, should I be typing something like sudo flash recovery recovery.img ? Bit of a guess really ... I'm struggling with this!
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @dohbee, All right! Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Happyzenith, no, the command i paste above. replace the `recovery-turbo.img` with the path to the recovery image file for your device (recovery-arale.img for example with MX4)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and if you have the device at the bootloader screen, and are ok with wiping all the data on the device add `--bootstrap` option to the end
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you're booted into ubuntu with developer mode enabled, and you can connect with adb, you do not need that option or to wipe the data
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> So ubuntu-device-flash —server https://system-image.ubports.com touch —recovery-image recovery.img —channel ubports-touch/15.04/stable if my file is called recovery.img
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and if it's in the current directory
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Is the bootloader screen the same as recovery?
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> when I restart the phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's the fastboot screen
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> okay :)
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Okay, I've rebooted to the fastboot screen then used that command
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> But I've got the error "2018/03/01 15:35:36 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface... … device cannot be detected over adb"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, you need to append `--bootstrap` option if in fasstboot mode. beware this will wipe all data already on the device
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> It's plugged into the computer
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> ah, sorry!
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> I've now got "Device arale not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu", did I miss something out?
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> ubuntu-device-flash —server https://system-image.ubports.com touch —recovery-image recovery.img —channel ubports-touch/15.04/stable —bootstrap
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0PLX9w8A.null
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Happyzenith, that is not from the command i gave. what actual command did you run?
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> I put ubuntu-device-flash —server https://system-image.ubports.com touch —recovery-image recovery.img —channel ubports-touch/15.04/stable —bootstrap
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then how did you get an error about a channel and about the ubuntu system image server?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oooooooooohhhhhh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are using long dashes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> those are supposed to be two normal dashes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not one long dash
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> Nono
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> Telegram changed it
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> Test--aa
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> Mmaybe not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well at least telegram web doesn't change it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe telegram-desktop does?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> either way that appears to be the problem
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> I've changed the dashes (I hope) and it reports unknown flag 's'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Happyzenith, `ubuntu-device-flash --server https://system-image.ubports.com touch --recovery-image recovery.img --channel ubports-touch/15.04/stable --bootstrap` is what you need
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> double dashes, not single dashes
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> I'm using the desktop one on ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> oops
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> [Edit] I've now got it working, I think. I've got a purple background and ubuntu logo on the phone, with terminal output showing that it is pushing files
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Should there be a timer or something?
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Now the terminal looks like it's finished with the last line saying2018/03/01 15:52:04 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> The phone looks like it is about 75% of the way through, actually
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> it's increased
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nah, there's no timer. But just wait
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't do anything until it's done and booted, just let it sit comfortably while it flashes and installs :)
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Okay :D
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Yay! I think I'm done!
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> In about it says - ubports 15.03 (r) :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> great
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i hope you mean 15.04 (r3)
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Yes ... I do
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> So, basically, moral of the story is use the right recovery file! (life lesson learnt)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, and use it correctly :)
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Yep!
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Okay, now importing contacts :)
<ubptgbot> RoyOnUbuntu was added by: RoyOnUbuntu
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Just updated my post with all the instructions ... in case someone else has the same issues
<ubptgbot> <Happyzenith> Thank you all very much for all your help!!!
<ubptgbot> <RoyOnUbuntu> Hello and thank you for this great updated OS, after some fiddeling and bad reading i have it installed on my AquarisE5 ✌️
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> welcome to the crew, Roy!
<ubptgbot> <Pablopedro> Più una retromarcia della DSGA... Cattivissima scolara...
<ubptgbot> Val Fer was added by: Val Fer
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Roy and Val. Some bedtime reading for you https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Pablopedro, ?
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @Pablopedro, Hi Gianluca! would you like to join the italian ubports group @ubportsitaliano ?
<cilu_> hello! First question ... Why the registration?
<cilu_> Second question... No mobile data on my Nexus 5 with Ubuntu touch. Anyone can help me?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The registration?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cilu_, what registration?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cilu_, d821? or d820?
<cilu_> registration of nick on freenode to acess #ubports
<cilu_> dohbee how do I know what is my d*?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh i don't know, to prevent spammers i guess. there's often some very annoying spambots that hit freenode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cilu_, it says on the back, below the lg logo and above the CE info bit, very low contrast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (or if your IMEI sticker is gone, it's also under that)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> cilu always do those changes in Settings rather than with the pull-down menu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, what?
<cilu_> d821
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, there is some issue with d821 radio i think. i don't know if there is a workaround though. :-/
<cilu_> ubptgbot what do you mean by " do those changes in Settings rather than with the pull-down menu"
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Create a hotspot in Settings, rather than going to the button in the pull down menu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, the question wasn't about hotspot
<cilu_> mobile data not available although the 4g icon apears when I connect.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There us a slider for data in the pull down. Another slider in Settings: Mobile
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] There is a slider for data in the pull down. Another slider in Settings: Mobile
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, There are known radio issues with LG d821
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, the slider in settings is literally just talking to the indicator to toggle things on/off
<cilu_> Has anyone reported the same issue with this hardware?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<cilu_> is there any soluton? do you know it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i do not know of any workaround, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe grab the last official android image for the device, and try to flash the radio firmware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> flash *only* the radio firmware, that is
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @cilu_, Do you get any mobiledata?
<cilu_> I get wifi but no mobile data. The 4G icon appers when I select mobile data from the top menu
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> That radio fw flash could help. My problems were battery drain and sudden gsm crashes(got back after few seconds). Fw upgrade helped a lot..
<cilu_> but the icon does no apear at the main screen
<cilu_> so no connection
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Maybe it is apn problem
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Do you have APN info in settings>cellurar>carrier/apn/apn?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh yeah, could be that. i think i saw once someone had internet disabled for the apn
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Is there a general problem with the openstore on 16.04? For me, it doesn't show any apps.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ingo_FP_Angel, yes. it doesn't work.
<cilu_> at the APN menu I get 2 fields that are enabled. Vodafone Net2 for internet and mms and the other with vodafone net2 with LTE. Both enabled. There is also the option to reset all APN.
<cilu_> I have vodafone as you can tell....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, that sounds like it should work
<cilu_> Should I change the configs? or reset?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess you can go to vodafone's site and verify if the settings are correct though
<ubptgbot> <Plopen> (Voice, 10s) https://irc.ubports.com/Ei6Xb0FO.oga
<cilu_> I will check in the site. Glad to have Utouch running on my nexus
<cilu_> data roaming is disabled. Should I enable it to get mobile data?
<cilu_> Im in EU
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @dohbee, Ok, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cilu_, you're on your home network right? so i don't think that's the issue
<cilu_> I thing is when Im away from home.
<cilu_> At this moment Im using home wifi and Im in the PC trying to solve the data issue on my mobile
<cilu_> Couldnt find any important info on the vodafone website. Maybe at  the shop I can get tech help to config....
<cilu_> But I thought that this could be a normal issue on Nexus 5 hardware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, roaming is for when you are outside your provider's coverage area and are connecting via another provider's network
<cilu_> so disabled as is now.
<cilu_> why do you keep calling me dohbee?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cilu_, which country are you in?
<cilu_> Portugal
<cilu_> EU
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is not a private chat. i am simply directing my questions at you, when they are in reply to you
<cilu_> ok. ths
<cilu_> another question I am using the stable repos. Is this the best option? Not a big fan of tweeking...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cilu_, This might help https://manuaisonline.vodafone.pt/web/google-nexus-6/explorar/internet/configure-o-telefone-para-internet
<cilu_> nexus 5 but I will look anyway. You are a wizard!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The stable release is stable. If you want a stable phone you should be using it, yes
<cilu_> The instruction are almost perfect but  the MMC and MNC  fields do to apear...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, it's not an exact match with the android config ui i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you can perhaps ignore those
<cilu_> Its close but no the same.... Welll thanks for al the help and wizardry.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if anyone else is using an ubuntu phone on vodafone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you were on telegram, i might point you at the portuguese group. maybe someone there is also on vodafone and can help you better (and in your native language)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it doesn't have an irc bridge afaik
<cilu_> I will download telegram now
<cilu_> on my phone
<cilu_> just installed. Can you tell me how I find the ubports group for PT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think you can search for channels in the ubuntu telegram client
<cilu_> No...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cilu_, Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for how to get into the ubports channels in telegram, from the ubuntu phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, the pt channel is @ubports_pt
<cilu_> thks. leaving now. tks again for your help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no problem
#ubports 2018-03-02
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> This just in.... for some reason the Hubl.in app works perfectly now for me :)  yay!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Hi,
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Having trouble installing ubuntu touch on BQ Aquarise E5 HD Ubuntu Edition
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> How do I do it step by step
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Hi
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Lars Goran, The welcome room is meant for that kind of problem. Do you need a link?
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> HI,
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> I solved it and have now ubuntu touch installed on my phone.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NJ8HR8Vm.webp
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> But I have another problem........Skype webapp doesnt work. The language isnt english on thw wesite and I dont know how to change it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Lars Goran, Welcome. Good to hear that! Could you please share with us what was your issue and how you solve it?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Lars Goran, I think the skype webapp is useless nowdays
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> So just discard it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Another day off work- a long weekend it is! Back to programming today :)
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> I dont know really..........the possible solution was that I trurned developer mod off and on and started with the phone on.
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> I mutamenti dei ghiacciai dolomitici … https://m.facebook.com/events/976756432480244?acontext=%7B%22ref%22%3A%223%22%2C%22action_history%22%3A%22null%22%7D&aref=3
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Is there any work to adjust Skype for linux to Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Lars Goran, You would have to ask microsoft about that 😉
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> One would think the version in Libertine will work to some extent when 16.04 goes stable?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> unlikely as they only do x86 builds
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Compile from source then I guess?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> what source?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No open source version?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> nope
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Meh.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Windows don't have many ARM computers to justify an ARM build?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TartanSpartan you should take a look to Matrix. They're even playing with 3D video calling now https://matrix.org/blog/2018/02/05/3d-video-calling-with-matrix-webrtc-and-webvr-at-fosdem-2018/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That's cool. Tbh I don't do a whole lot of VoIP but I might do more some day. Does Matrix allow persistent storage of messages? That would be good because it can do an IRC bridge.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm not an expert on matrix but I think you can do (almost) anything with it, because you can ran your own server.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] I'm not an expert on matrix but I think you can do (almost) anything with it, because you can run your own server.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Lars Goran, Try out uMatriks Marius version. It has videochat without Microsoft 'interest' in your private communication
<ubptgbot> Naveen Roy was added by: Naveen Roy
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Naveen Roy, Welcome, Naveen! Take a look at our welcome page: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Lars Goran, use the hubl.in app.  it's awesome.  :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> also the 'test umatriks by @mariogrip ' does audio and video but... it's kind of sitting there orphaned from the main app so... I just leave it there for now
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> hey guys does anyone know something about Settings schema?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> is it? https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/config-spec/
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> On the B 4.5, could it be that a green flashing led indicating  a new message, slowly drains the battery? I have that feeling...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes... but very, very slowly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's like a microwatt with each flash or something crazy small like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if even that much
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 60% of this supergroup is *not* subscribed to the Official UBports News Channel.  Why not click this little blue link now and make sure you don't miss any important information in the community?  https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Mm. Most times. It's like my battery drains faster with that led blinking.
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> I only have telegramm open and nowadays, I have to charge daily. Look at this graph.
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/xKFYQBiR.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> observer bias
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but there could be something holding the wake lock keeping the phone from deep sleep
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Last night it was almost empty and I'i've turned it off. Charged this morning before turning on.
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> I have Telegramm open and am connected to wifi all day. Nothing else is runnng.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iow, it's almost certainly not the LED itself
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Is there a log or something I can enable so the debs can debug?
<ubptgbot> <Muyeezus> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess if something is holding wakelock, there should be something in syslog about it
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Ok.
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @Ernst Vaarties, A little off-topic but there is a Dutch UBports group as well, if you want to join. t.me/UBports_NL
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Are there any UBports users in Cambridge, UK?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> i'm essex so not far away 😊
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> [Edit] i'm in essex so not far away 😊
<ubptgbot> JoeWakeling was added by: JoeWakeling
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @TartanSpartan, MSFT abandonned their official Skype client on Windows RT
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Joseph. For lots about UBports check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, I meant, we built mir for IBM mainframes. So uh, I guess they couldn't afford a couple ARM devices to build chromium on? Skype is an Electron app now, so how bloody hard can it be to build an ARM version?
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> @Stereofont thanks very much!
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> Just to note ... joining the UB Welcome & Install channel doesn't seem to be working for me (I try to open the link in Telegram and nothin happens)
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Anyone with Nexus 5 on 16.04? I see lot of changes in GitHub! What is the current status?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @technicalbird, it's in active development is the current status :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JoeWakeling, Try @WelcomePlus maybe?
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @dohbee, I know it's a core device!! The question was about what works and what won't?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most of the issues are not device specific
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> On another note ... is there anyone here who's working on the bionic (18.04) Unity8 desktop PPA?  Some recent upstream updates seem to have borked things (I suspect it's mir upgrades), and I'd like to touch base with someone who can advise how to check out exactly what's wrong
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> I've already filed a GitHub issue, but since I'm here and with a little bit of free time, thought I'd offer it for discussion/testing
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @JoeWakeling, Bionic is a little poorly (for using Mir) today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1751414
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1751414 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[regression] Missing Wayland login option and missing GL acceleration, after installing libegl1" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh hi ubot, I was starting to miss you
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> It's probably too late to advise you not to update
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> @alan_griffiths yup, but shouldn't be too much of a hassle to manually downgrade if I need to — and I imagine this Wayland work will make it easier for Unity8 to run effectively on bionic?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Well, it makes it easier for apps to run (via Wayland) on Unity8
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I don't imagine Unity8 itself transitioning for a long while
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> reading last message almost made me thing you plan to compile Unity8 against libbionic
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, it's not a cool release name for Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gonna be a hard 5 years
<ubptgbot> Yuldashev_Sarvarbek was added by: Yuldashev_Sarvarbek
<ubptgbot> Ppilot was added by: Ppilot
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> @alan_griffiths so this is basically about apps that use toolkit support for the display server?  I ask because my experience is that the "native" Unity8 apps are more unstable than with the Yunit PPA on xenial, and I assume that is probably down to the way toolkits are interacting with Mir
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> (BIG assumption, of course)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi 795 I suggest that you create a username rather than announcing your mobile
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> To you and Yuldashev, please check this for UBports info https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yuldashev, is our group in Russian of any interest?
<ubptgbot> <Ppilot> Jahon tillari … https://t.me/Jahon_tillari
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ppilot, Albanian?
<ubptgbot> <Ppilot> Jahon tillari … https://t.me/Jahon_tillari
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ppilot, Please don't spam for your group
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @JoeWakeling I have no knowledge about the stability of apps on either platform. I know Canonical has been stripping the unsupported Mir client code out of the toolkits for 18.04, but I don't know what UBports does about that.
<ubptgbot> <Ppilot> Yuldashev Sarvarbek: … Jahon tillari … https://t.me/Jahon_tillari
<ubptgbot> <Ppilot> Jahon tillari … https://t.me/Jahon_tillari
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, no. spam
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @Ppilot, stop spamming pleeese...
<ubptgbot> <Ppilot> Jahon tillari … https://t.me/Jahon_tillari
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So it seems
<ubptgbot> <Ppilot> Jahon tillari … https://t.me/Jahon_tillari
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont please just ban
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <Yuldashev_Sarvarbek> Jahon tillari … https://t.me/English_study_88
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not admin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack ^^ ban please?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Phew
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I walk away for 5 seconds
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JoeWakeling, the native apps are using qt, which clearly has support because you're running unity8. maybe there is an issue in the qtubuntu back-end, but i would suspect you'd get lots of unity8 crashes too. probably something else going there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and we get uzbeki spam
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, resolved?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 😃
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (never used one of those emoticons... kind of fun)
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> @dohbee that's what I'd assumed, but the stability issues threw me a bit — I'd previously only seen these sort of things (on the Yunit PPA) with apps that were interacting with the display server via XMir
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> Whereas with the bionic ubports PPA I've had things freeze up if e.g. I try to split out a new pane in the Unity8 terminal app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JoeWakeling, well i don't know what issues you're seeing exactly
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> (BTW, let me know if this kind of discussion is best taken to another discussion space, don't want to spam the group with technical stuff 😉 )
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JoeWakeling, how did you install the terminal app?
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> IIRC it came as part of the Unit8 install using https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> [Edit] IIRC it came as part of the Unity8 install using https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is a Unity8 group
<ubptgbot> Arthorius_Alfa was added by: Arthorius_Alfa
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Arthorius_Alfa, Hello Arthur, to get you started check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> @Stereofont, Can't see it listed anywhere on ubports.com, or I would probably have taken the discussion straight there :-\
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [english] … The UBports Community Is pleased to annouce the creation of a brand new focus group! … UNITY8 - UBports … With the unfortunate disappearance of Yunit, the UBports Community has stepped in to keep the convergence dream alive.  … Convergence is alive and well with Unity8! … Click here to join for Unity 8 development dis
<ubptgbot> cussion: @UBports_Unity8 … #ubports -alert
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I wonder if it's possible to get an rss feed of the news channel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam, Ask @wayneoutthere :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not, because Telegram
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I see 😂
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> @Stereofont thanks!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Fuseteam, yes. click this for RSS+ feed: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> "It's RSS on steroids" - Wayne 2018
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Cool 🤩
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Te almost got me lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Part of it is probably cause I'm lazy lol was thinking about using ifttt to send updates from the news channel to a discord channel 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> And yes I've joined that group before I asked lol
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> Fwd from Aquacafking: https://status.github.com/messages
<ubptgbot> <rossywoman> Fwd from anunaym14: Yep! https://www.wired.com/story/github-ddos-memcached/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Oh my
<ubptgbot> Toromino was added by: Toromino
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Dennis. For a taste of what YBports is about, read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> YBports? :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes, that too 😉
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its our new fork
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Down with the renegade YBport splitters!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Whatever happened to the popular front, anyway?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Which is..?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, If nobody forks us we are not important soo ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a quote from Life of Brian
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> He is just a very naughty boy
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rossywoman, is apple mad that their source code got leaked there :P
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i was wondering why someone would attack github ....
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> seems legit
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> kiddos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but icloud is just hosted on google
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, State actors probably don't like it
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> do enlighten me ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rogieroudshoorn, The Great Firewall, for one. Lots of pesky people on Github chipping holes in it?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> would probably be easier to block in locally, but good point
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Even AOL has problems! Nobody respect the elderly anymore! … http://downdetector.com/status/aol/map/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, It still exists? ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Surprising, eh?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I thought it died 20 years ago 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's part of Verizon, I believe
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Normal again now
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, hahahaha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> calm down people! Aol is back online!  No need to panic!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> You can forward pictures of waterfalls again by email
<ubptgbot> Aniram170 was added by: Aniram170
<ubptgbot> <Aniram170> UBports - you stole my domain Chesterstone.ru  … Why did you do this?!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox another spammer!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, there is a problem with OpenStore, all the apps that I have installed on a updates available, but it is already up to date
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/oQc6YQC1.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/x7LwSQSO.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Is bug happens a few times, and this rule a few minute after
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sconio, There has been some small problem with OpenStore today but it's fixed now. I say small because it has been a much bigger problem with some big internet players today. Probably what you experienced was a sync problem. Is it fine now?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there any update on the anbox project? I so want to use Ubuntu touch, it is only that I have to use WhatsApp that Android is being used here 😢
<ubptgbot> J was added by: J
<ubptgbot> <Vshogun7> Anyone manage to flash  … a Samsung s7 edge, my friend might need to flash it, needs Camera as good as possible, with the OS thank in advance
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Not right now. Someone is working on it, I believe.
<ubptgbot> <Vshogun7> @Lyokanthrope, Thank you. I appreciate it. His old firmware messed up his phone so I offered to try.
#ubports 2018-03-03
<ubptgbot> ijgarcia was added by: ijgarcia
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> What's the UTC time of tomorrow's Q&A?  I might be able to catch this one live, for once.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 1900
<ubptgbot> SecretlyTaco was added by: SecretlyTaco
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> hallo!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Welcome! :)
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Having some trouble installing
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/P1nMmI8f.png Seeing this, while the device is already in bootloader
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, what device?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, what does the device say?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1wPsYp8A.png
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> brand new N5, just pulled it out the box today fwiw
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Ah! the device is locked, this is normal with newer devices
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 697x520) https://irc.ubports.com/H0P2pQsv.png this the right thing?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, does the device say anything?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> aw it'll delete the photo i took of  the snow :(
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> hold on
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> lemme bluetooth that to myself
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, so after this, On the phone a screen should pop up asking whether or not you would like to unlock the bootloader. Use the volume rockers to highlight "Yes" then press power to confirm the action.
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> ya
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I had a nexus 5 years ago but I broke it with magnets :l
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/AZ9gCZdW.png
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> got the photo :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Nice :D
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco, Thats snow, not magnets
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @PhoenixLandPirate, this is the new N5
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> :p
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it's -11 C here in norway
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @SecretlyTaco, as a joke while i was filming my "snow unboxing", i threw the included headphones on the floor
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> then  I forgot to pick them up as I left
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> >:l
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, after this just restart the installer, select phone and all should be fine
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> coolio
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> it's erasing
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> dONE
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, at least it got an earphone jack :P
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> do I want 15.04 or 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I am new to the linux mobile world
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco, Depends if you want a working phone or not
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, I would say go with stable, if you want a stable phone
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> i just pre ordered a galaxy s9 plus so it's really not important
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> i literally boughtthis phone to make a snow unboxing video
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco, Where do you get your money?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @PhoenixLandPirate, stabbing homeless people
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco, Understandable
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> installing 15.04
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> 16.04 still under heavy development, but it's getting pretty close!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Its always been pretty
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/A7YaiXrG.png UH???
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/VqEApSPm.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, humm that's wierd. Can you try running it with sudo?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, This
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> its a mac so probably not
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> uh
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, There is sudo on mac :=
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco, That was my thoughts
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, [Edit] There is sudo on mac :=)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, But is it useful?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, there is, but applications are formatted weirdly
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 697x520) https://irc.ubports.com/S9ncM69G.png UH
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, that's adb, that error is fine
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/WZ0dtdUf.png :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> YAY :D
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> :)
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/gehHH6lA.png yAY
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That was fast
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/H2mc7A4H.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> So, did it work with sudo?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/DionbAx1.mp4
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/JB33DxlI.png
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/lytE90pb.png hm
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, ^ im just trying to see if there is a bug with mac and password promt
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco, This is fine
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/1oTpN7xD.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yumi looks nice
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> it did say "device '(null)' not found"
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> and then i pressed try again
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> idk
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 697x520) https://irc.ubports.com/ycUjncmr.png i got this
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, oh! that's a wierd one. can you try restarting it?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> sure
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> I need to debug more on mac, I develop and test on linux so something things slip
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/6PAuxYUu.png
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> its in the ubports recovery mode
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> I just have a mac vm, and it's wierdly buggy
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> seems to be pushing files fine now
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yay :D
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/Aqkaedoa.png
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, welp, if you ever need a macbook tester
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> i have too much free time it seems
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/oTXwFKUk.png And also a pile of phones
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 912x712) https://irc.ubports.com/Zo5Y4uXr.png :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, Nice! That would be awesome!! :D ping-ing @neothethird our Q/A expert to get in touch with you :)
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> coolio
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I got a 2014 macbook air on macos 10.12, and a 2017 touchbar macbook pro on macos 10.13
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> phones i can test with a nexus 5/5x
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, Nexus 5 is the only stable right now, but our lovley @UniversalSuperBox is doing great work on 5x :D
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> :3
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> i cannot mobile development
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> all my things are python
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> also I wrote 3 lines of PHP once and now i want to die
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> print("python is coool also")
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> stalk me if you must https://github.com/SecretlyTaco/fruit-songs
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, I really feel you, we got out memes about php in this group :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/bR5VJ3PA.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco how rich are your homeless?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> how do i make the phone not say google as it boots
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @PhoenixLandPirate, what why
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Fwd from PhoenixLandPirate: Where do you get your money?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Fwd from SecretlyTaco: stabbing homeless people
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/86qE9C5p.png YAY
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/gHON341r.png In case you're ever at my house
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, haha :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, I have a logo partition i made a while back
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ZBI3kcAN.png Mwahaha
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @SecretlyTaco, Where do you live?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, lol :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> hey @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @PhoenixLandPirate, you're creepy
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> have you played with OnePlus 3 recently?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, Hey!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, Yeah! why?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, No u
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, plz upstream your changes
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, This
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> today i found out that the tree was almost intact and had to fix it myself :c i PRed some changes
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, was no halium stuff, just arm64 builds for UBports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i mean oneplus 3 is broken and has almost no commits in it
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> might be
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> also, do you already know that the latest rootfs are broken on caf?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> im a lazy bum sometimes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, htc 10 refuses to run on latest rootfs for me
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> whats ubuntu one
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, plzzz upstream
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> and why do i need it for tg notifications
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, yeah, @UniversalSuperBox has been bugging me
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> that's because i was bugging him :P
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Also, I am typing this on my nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, >sometimes … Always
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, it's something we work on removing, it's stuck from the canonical days. it's used to notifacations so it knows where they they need to go
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, I'm never losing this message
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, oh no, what have i done
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, Sad
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @SecretlyTaco, i disagree with that
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> This feels really laggy
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> English is a hard languahe
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> [Edit] English is a hard language
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, monster, how can you like php
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Maybe because its a 4 year old phone
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, please upstream your code or merge my pr for OP3 :P i have girls waiting in line, it's important for me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, the reason I made the issue today is because I wanted to make it known that we know about it. :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, that's an inside joke for Phoenix
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, This is now more then 1
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, true, vivid is slow compeard to 16.04. We are working super hard, but still a small team.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I have no idea what's going on with that build of mir that I borked... so I figure that I probably shouldn't try to go any further
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, Good to know
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, wait... i had to read that twice... how? I need your moves
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, ,
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, [Edit] ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He wants to know how you got girls waiting in line for a port of Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Does the browser support adblocking
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @SecretlyTaco, There is an ad blocker in the OpenStore, actually
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, made by me :) shameless promotion
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @UniversalSuperBox, Whats it called?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, uadblock
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @vanyasem, Is that your inspiration to Port a device?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, Thank
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @technicalbird, Whatever gets the work done, I always say. :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> here @mariogrip https://github.com/Halium/android_device_oneplus_oneplus3/pull/1
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @technicalbird, yep. dancing in my bedroom.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, that's far enough
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Gifs or didnt happen
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, you have already seen all the gifs and photos. tss
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Hahaha
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, well, you have come to the point where you dont need to port
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, No
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Ok, back on topic guys!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/bnqgRLIA.mp4
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem when did you get a op3?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i have a girl with a op3
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so she allowed me to play with it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> on the weekends
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so i built halium for it todayt
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] so i built halium for it today
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ah.... wait.... nevermind
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, do i need to apply atomic patch for it?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> to the kernel
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Op3 and Op5 should be in the ubports installer app already
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, for the armhf version yes
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> if you want to try arm64 then you dont
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> is it caf?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Atomic sounds dangerous, I like it
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> the atomic one is just for arm 32 compat mode
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, i mean caf was broken for me on HTC 10
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, no :(
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> damn caf! I hate it...
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, good then, i can actually test something new
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> good as in good for me
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/GJrF4bel.png My view as I head to sleep
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox should we spin up the seperate caf
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, yes
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, something seems a bit off there... the n5 should not look like that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But not if it gets in the way of OTA-4
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, we alredy got the infra, should be simplel
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] we alredy got the infra, should be simple
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, (from last time)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Some people like their phones in landscape ">:(
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, It fixes if I turn the screen off and on again
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, can you try doing a reboot on that. seems like that might be why it's a little slow
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> since the buffer seems shifted
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/GPq0xLrA.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, I tried to add arm64 builds to it for Mir
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/mir/tree/xenial-7.1-caf-sudoku
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> it didn't build
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, Just did,isn't really any better
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/m5yZwlbs.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, we have a winner here
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> How do I screenshot
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, humm, what version did you have before (of android)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, volum up and down
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (at the same time)
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, 4.4.3,brand new phone unboxed about 5 hours ago
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, humm, you might need to flash 5.1 firmwares on it.
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/uwA7D43r.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Weird
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, Uhh
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> I'm really sorry about the bad first experience :(
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> :(
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, humm, it seems fine there. when does this wired thing happen?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @mariogrip, Just testing screenshots
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Ok. I will try to see if i can recreate this issue you having and debug it
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Its mostly the keyboard is making me want to die
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, lol, you will get used to it
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Maybe
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I'm not planning to use this as my daily phone though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yet :P
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @SecretlyTaco, Hooray I'm not the only one
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Both the SFOS and UT keyboards just kinda blow imo
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I've been using SFOS (sorry!) as a daily driver for a week and it's almost easier just to bring a bluetooth keyboard around for typing >.>
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Lyokanthrope, I disagree, UTs keyboard is nice
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Lyokanthrope, UT is not that bad :P try using outs for a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Lyokanthrope, [Edit] UT is not that bad :P try using ours for a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @vanyasem, I can't stand it on the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I used it for a week on N5 as a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it was nice
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> please Marius review my PR @mariogrip I need your help there
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> or send me a repo diff for that matter :P
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> done
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Nice
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> thanks ^^
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @mariogrip, If I had any device that could run a remotely stable version of UT that didn't have a crap battery sure lol
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x433) https://irc.ubports.com/tyT9qW1N.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5t58ZOD2.webp
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Lyokanthrope, if you are used to android, it will be a gap. but it's pretty nice when you are used to it. it's like going from android to ios, you will hate the other for a while
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/M97Tfr3C.png
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Secure
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> I think it just depends on KB taste tbh. Especially since there's many different KBs even on Android alone
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I'm kinda spoiled by the gesture typing on the AOSP keyboard
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> (yes I know that uses a proprietary blob)
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @SecretlyTaco, Oh my gosh, the keys are huge
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SecretlyTaco, you didn't set a password... and it's read only filesystem
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, it's linux! :P
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Dalton do you like yumi?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> What is this Linux you speak of
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And if you try to debate whether to make it more or less secure, you'll find one opinion in this room from every part of the spectrum.
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I bought a windows phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate, Sure
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> possibly unpopular opinion but I think UT would make a better tablet OS than phone OS ^^;
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Have you ever wished for a pixelated yumi floating about?
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> I like it as both :D
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> I'm working on getting my tablet not to crash with the port I've been working on
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> Every time I touch the screen, it crashes 😆 I think I know why though, and I should have paid more attention at the beginning
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @PhoenixLandPirate, @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Lyokanthrope, Opinion's all your
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> s
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> .
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip https://github.com/Halium/android_kernel_oneplus_msm8996/pull/1 also this if that won't bother you
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lyokanthrope, I think tablets are a smaller market then sailfish phones.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> nah
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> lots of people still buy ipads and cheap crappy android tablets (because nothing else exists)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Lyokanthrope, there are crappy Microsoft Surfaces, too
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i used to have one
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I have one now and I use it daily lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i am sorry for you
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Works for me *shrug*
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @Lyokanthrope, Tbh, I kinda like the midrange Android tablets for the most part. It's very handy for me. I carry my three primary devices with me everywhere, and do different things with them depending on the place and task. It's been nice :D
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> get that windows users!
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @Schyken, I use the tablet less than the phone or the laptop though, which is why I've chosen it to start porting first, because I have a tendency to bork stuff
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Schyken, Yeah I usually have the Surface and my phone (currently an Xperia X w/ SF X but will probably go back to the Essential next week) on me
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Im gonna pretend @UniversalSuperBox said yes
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyT_wm_Fssk
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @Lyokanthrope, Essential phones make me super happy... I just love those things.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> The thinkpad usually stays at home unless I'm going to be somewhere else for more than a few hours
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Schyken, It's really not a bad device a tall.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Schyken, [Edit] It's really not a bad device at all.
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> I like the weight, and the camera is pretty good, which is a couple things that definitely lean me towards a device
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Schyken, The camera has gotten a ton better lately
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I want to say @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> actually I did
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> well the discussion was originally my feelings about UT as a phone OS *shrug*
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> I guess that's enough for me tonight. 👋
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> aw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uhhhh
<ubptgbot> <Catbirby> I never realised there was a fancy installer for UBports. Maybe that'll make my nexus run utouch with the store. Lol
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @SecretlyTaco, i heard testing
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @SecretlyTaco, can i interest you in joining the @ubports_qa_team?
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Heu does anyone know a video player with subtitle support that runs on touch?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I don't think UTmedia does that but I am guessing it could be modified
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @nfsprodriver
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> UTmedia is just a webplayer using mediaelement.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Does that rule out subtitle incorporation?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I am asking out of total ignorance 😃
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Yeah I tried UTmedia but couldn't find anything immediate to do with subtitling
<opendata> started poring android to the mainline kernel with my z2 tablet si i can bootubports
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Great, opendata. There is now a discussion place in Telegram for that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's bridged to #ubports-porting
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Wow. Early riser Dalton
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> My phone decided that 4AM was the best time to start playing a podcast
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can't wait to finally have a UT phone that I can use in the US.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Dalton, you don't have a N5 or OpO?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] Dalton, you don't have an N5 or OpO to run UT?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> dalton, can you help me debug my stuff?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i gathered all the logs i could
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and uploaded them
<ubptgbot> jpanighets was added by: jpanighets
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> How do I update to 16.04
<ubptgbot> RoccoOPO was added by: RoccoOPO
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hello Giorgio & RoccoOPO. This is the best place to get you started https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @SecretlyTaco, You should read https://ubports.com/community/faq
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I should
<ubptgbot> <RoccoOPO> @advocatux, I come back. Hi all
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hellooo welcome back!
<ubptgbot> <RoccoOPO> Thanks 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @RoccoOPO, why did you leave? ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Greg, what bout VLC player for UT?  I have a weird memory of someone working on that.. but maybe that was 'convergence' talk...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seumas got it working in Libertine I think
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yeaaaah... nice.  i like VLC and that might be a nice way to make UT do all things media one day...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What's wrong with media player?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it doesn't work on N5
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (video playback)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> UT media does though...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hit me rodney! one time
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ready for it! :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Oh, so instead of figuring out what's wrong, you just want to not use it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> BOOM!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there it is!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/VizWm980.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Fix the bugs
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i agree by the way
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but doesn't VLC work on everything all the time?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> fine.  well. .. be that way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Remove the legally questionable bits and see how much works
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there are legally questionable bits in VLC?  hmm  was not aware.  I just found it always worked for me when other things had bugs
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'm also thinking convergence days too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We have a thing that uses hw decode for a reason. And the hardware is there, so let's use it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, That's a well known bug https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/7 and it seems hard to fix
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Marius said `The reason this is happening is a blob mismatch since we are using caf graphics drivers since the aosp ones makes some horrible vsync issues, this seems to have caused the decoder to have a color mismatch (or pixel format). So in simple words this is extremely hard. there is two options to fix this, make the aosp blob
<ubptgbot> s work without vsync issue (mir changes) or make the color for decoder match the caf graphics drivers`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> caf on n5?!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mariogrip should answer you that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And what vsync issues with aosp?
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Yeah I did remember seeing someone with VLC working
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> MPV?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> VLC doesnt work because of the lack of hardware acceleration
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz was trying to get VLC working a few months ago
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @malditobastardo, "Works" but video playing is laggy for this reason
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> "works"
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> The vivid XMir version on armhf has this problem
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> so Xenial should fix that?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> On Xenial we should have native Qt/SDL2/(Gtkish) support, Wayland support so it shold be less an issue
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> I don't know if this problem has been fixed thought
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> Maybe Alan knows... or you can ask on the Q&A
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> awesome, thank you
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> My main concern right now is uMatriks tbh
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> np
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @jonny, Heh, UBports has better mascot stickers than Android.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/07X1zVCZ.webp
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> What happened to the KDE mobile thing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's still around, https://www.plasma-mobile.org/
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Does telegram work on it
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Thats pretty much my only requirement for a mobile OS
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/V0sXUtHl.mp4
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/AsNCneMA.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, GIFs don't work so well all the time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Even if VLC works better with xwayland (likely won't) it's not a solution to the issue
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I don't have a sim card in so I cannot test the phone things
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Rip
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Also,why does it say 0 members
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This Telegram client is not in the best shape but it's very difficult to improve it now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> WebTelegram is the Telegram webapp. It's not as native, but it supports all the features.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pick your poison. :D
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Poison isn't good
<ubptgbot> <Hobbit_1> HIn, Thanks for your kind words 😊 this looks like one best seen in a while , think going to be my next 50x  … https://www.coinpayments.net/index.php?ref=51e8240d553a4bf38749a0377dded9ae
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @PhoenixLandPirate, It's all about the dose
<ubptgbot> <arpitjindal1997> When will the development for samsung devices start ?
<ubptgbot> Joyoriginal was added by: Joyoriginal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> When someone gets a device and starts working on it. Someone had an S7 port in the works.
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @arpitjindal1997, What kind of Samsung device?
<ubptgbot> <arpitjindal1997> I have Samsung J7 2015 (j7eltexx)
<ubptgbot> <Joyoriginal> Can I install UT on my Nokia 6 ??
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Joyoriginal, it has locked bootloader, no kernel sources and no port done for it
<ubptgbot> <Joyoriginal> (Sticker, 512x252) https://irc.ubports.com/i5KIe1hM.webp
<ubptgbot> <Joyoriginal> But i have seen some post on XDA forum about unlocking bootloader for Nokia 6 … . 😕😕😕
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> then two later points remain :)
<ubptgbot> <Joyoriginal> This device is running with Android One project !!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> But UBports is not Android. We need to recompile kernel with different options, this is not possible if vendor breaks GPL and doesn't release kernel source.
<ubptgbot> <Joyoriginal> Ohhh.. I got it.. BTW tnx..
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> once yumi is ready she should contact nokia 😼
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or is yumi a he 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Or either or both
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Actually its a telegram API thing. Any help welcome ;)
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Do we still need a vidme app in the store now that vidme has been shut down lmao
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The developer needs to unpublished the vidme webapp, that's all
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Uh
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/IT47ZGc0.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please don't
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Yeah I figured Ubuntu touch is required
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Uhm
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> How to remove googles pls to thx
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't really understand why... it's about a 300kB package and it'll never contact anyone unless you select it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also if you make your rootfs writable to uninstall it, future updates will come through as full images rather than small diffs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And overwrite your changes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If someone can remove it then its us 😆
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> I just don't trust the googles enough,I guess
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But I think some people need it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Then don't add the login in accounts
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> For german users of "Beru"-app : gutenberg.org closes access for german users because copyright
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/r895UYtu.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/g8fW19a0.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: We are LIVE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLIkoXvGCiA
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox FORTNIGHTLY, not the ambiguous biweekly :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh these aren't biweekly?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Americans need to adopt the concept of fortnights :) I can say that as a half Murican.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> time doesn't exist, so fortnights exist everywhere
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> I hate you @Flohack ..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's okay, we do too. :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @technicalbird, 😆 too hot and noisy isnt it :)
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @TartanSpartan, It's a perfectly cromulent word in Americanese.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> so how usable is xenial if I want to work hard on Gemini PDA port?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Thank you @Flohack for the MTP fix!
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Q: granted that the automated counting is broken, how many active users of Stable do you think we have?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] Q: so how usable is xenial if I want to work hard on Gemini PDA port?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Q2: Given U8 work is well underway for Bionic, is the plan to sprint to Bionic after Xenial is stable, or flesh out Xenial, or both?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Everyone knows 404 I hope.  Unless they've been on the internet less than a week.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Heh.  Just realized I should have put questions into the forum.   😊
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is printer integration on devel 16.04 causing the font on Facebook and other webapps to bork? I originally noticed this when I tried to install CUPS on Libertine, arale, 15.04, and this was tracked as a bug.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, TBH no idea :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It is for me :) perhaps Mr. Durst knows? Is this a device-agnostic bug?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that seems unlikely
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Q: When will we see openstore on x86?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh i thought they were doing fibonacci branding
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> 1+4 = 5, surely.  😄
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Q2: and x86 clicks?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, It's only necessary to rebuild for things that are compiled. Pure qml or html5 or webapps don't need different clicks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> clicks already work on x86
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but probably not on 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> What I mean is  both versions x86 and arm in all clicks inside openstore
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> I thought "everyone's favorite" was going to be about a RedMi 4 port, since I see that question scores of times a week on Telegram.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> scopes as a pluggable search back-end sort of thing is pretty great. all the current scopes UI is awful though
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> [Edit] What I mean is  both versions x86 and arm in all apps inside openstore
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, it just requires devs to build fat clicks
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Is there any reason why click manifests don't just support arch "any", but only a hack to make them build for multiple architectures?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, We need to make them know we want it :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if the server supports multiple click files for the same version. it doesn't really in the old store iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, it's a pain, for basically no beneift
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> especially since they won't work on 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, it's not good for compatibility
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Is Marius saying there will be Trouble with Trebles?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Flohack is not amused :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> :) I am fiiine
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Just don't feed them grain.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just the light here is bad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, tell it to the packagekit devs
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> The pun was aweseom @mariogrip .  Sophisticated minds like yours and mind can appreciate things like this.  😂
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] The pun was awesome @mariogrip .  Sophisticated minds like yours and mind can appreciate things like this.  😂
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> x86 tablet will be useless whitout apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are no supported x86 tableets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and there are plenty of apps still
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> [Edit] x86 tablet will be useless whitout a store with convergent apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've installed several clicks in a vm of 16.04 with unity8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they work
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, nice
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @trainailleur, haha :D
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] The pun was awesome @mariogrip .  Sophisticated minds like yours and mine can appreciate things like this.  😂
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/console-smach-z-cpu-amd,1-66855.html Unity 8 on this device would be awesome.
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> sorry english version
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ryzen-embedded-smach-z-handheld-gaming-pc,36609.html
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Thanks for the answer regarding stats.  I'm not yet included in the Telegram stats because I'm still using telegram on Android and desktop.  I need to rectify that.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Flohack how many telegram users online? i missed that one totally..
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @trainailleur, ok +1 ;)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @samitormanen, 750 +-
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> QUESTION: The push server only works for telegram, or are the an other apps using it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, eh. unity8 is not really a good ui for a game console
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Stats averages right now: … 5 mins  |        726 … 60 mins |        729 … 1 day   |        656 … 7 days  |        634
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My main question tonight harks back to one of mine a few shows (or fortnights) ago. I'm still craving some form of changelog on the devel Xenial images. Right now it feels like the user has to feel around in the dark for any kind of change. Often it feels like there are no tangible changes, but I know you guys as professional
<ubptgbot> developers are doing stuff even if in the backend. Still, we'd love to know what these changes are. Would be awesome for terminal, OpenStore, Libertine etc. So, can you find any kind of way to elucidate these for the user? Automated .txt generating maybe? We aren't going to have to wait until stable Xenial for tangible changelogs, are we?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> ok. thanks Flo! 🤘
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> I signed up for ubuntu one just for you, Flo. :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, There's no great process for how changes land into the core stack or any apps, so generating useful changelogs is going to be very difficult.
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, not for gaming but for web browsing and gps apps etc...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ken you can run the unity8 stack on rpi if you want, same as on x86, but the full touch system doesn't make sense there i don't think
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, It does if you use a touch display ;)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But, it shouldn't just be a ghost situation, rightly. Or for only Yaweh himself to know what goes into those deltas. It feels like a changelog would make the slow but steady journey to stability feel more reassuring, especially for impatient people (I'm a reasonably patient person).
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel, The only other i know of is caxton
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ebetonro, The GUI is the same, either way. I meant the "ubuntu-touch" meta-package is heavily dependent on android HAL
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1280x385) https://irc.ubports.com/Wn5LQ10l.png This guys name is long enough to go off the screen
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Thanks for taking that Bionic question up.  :-)
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, Sorry I didn't understod that ... I agree with you if you put it that way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SecretlyTaco, Well you know how the Dutch are with their names
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> @DanChapman, Maybe gmail ??
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> And @mariogrip , systemd was something I was very interested in hearing about in this context.  Thanks for the info!
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel, nope that's an accounts-polld plugin and does it all on device
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> (Photo, 1280x407) https://irc.ubports.com/XATszFJG.png
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> @DanChapman, Oh, ok. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> @SecretlyTaco, Android does this
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel, 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SecretlyTaco, report a bug?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How about a marathon as opposed to a sprint :)
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> @DanChapman and dekko2 uses also accounts-polld plugin?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip just say "18.04" always
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Very comprehensive info on Xenial/Bionic.  Really appreciate your going into this depth.
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, +1 that will work best :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> codenames are supposed to only be used until the thing is released anyway, and then the numbered version is what it is
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> If Unity 8 is spreading out beyond Ubuntu, should the project be renamed Unity Touch?  😄
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hahaha excellent "tradecraft" @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @trainailleur no UBports is much more than Unity
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack Unity 7 is still in the ubuntu archives
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> even if Unity is important
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> not sure if I missed it
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Fwd from NotKit: Q: so how usable is xenial if I want to work hard on Gemini PDA port?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Just fooling around with that ;) - and yes
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @dohbee and there're people working on an Unity 7 flavour
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there will be lots of compatibility issues between u7 and u8 stacks, if people are going to maintain u7 too
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @DiogoConstantino, Yes, it was a joke.  Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox you're wrong, sorry
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> and it's MediaTek
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> so like Ubuntu Tablet in theory
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip you will hate trying to make ubuntu touch work on a mainline kernel device :)
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> @flo and it will be the next supported device :D
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you have porting group?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox just a little bump for my question in case it escaped your notice.
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> what about nextcloud/carddav contact﻿ sync?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Q: Does android support any mainline kernel devices?
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> what about nextcloud/carddav contact﻿ sync?
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> what about nextcloud/carddav contact﻿ sync?
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> :)
<ubptgbot> jizvash was added by: jizvash
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> hat about nextcloud/carddav contact﻿ sync?
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> When can I expect to use 16.04 on my Nexus 5 as a daily driver?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no spams
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> thanks!!!
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> no spam
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> you rock!
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> :P
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> we need this
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> CHANGELOGS ON DEVEL XENIAL????//
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> you already have calendars...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, That was already answered last week or last time it was asked anyway
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel, No it has it's own tiny service that listens on dekkod's socket for new mail and sends the notifications off to the postal service.
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> I already use caldav calendar
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> :D
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> 1 more question:
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> Grandfather Clock
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hi @jizvash We are currently live: youtu.be/JLIkoXvGCiA
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Dalton said he did not have device to run UBP.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Did I understand correctly?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> If so, I can ship you a Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've got one on the way. :)
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> ...and the wheels fell off.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> a) Tongue-in-cheek b) I would like more elaboration and IIRC @Flohack wasn't on that show so would be interesting to get his take.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @jizvash please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @trainailleur, no I think thats not the thing he said
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> I have my gists...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Interestingly something @mariogrip said triggered the voice command functionality on my PS4 which I'm watching the stream on.
<ubptgbot> <tcarrondo> but I don't want to use them
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox did you mean Halium group or you have UBPorts porting group?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, I cannot answer this one easily. We do not have a strict developoment group so many changes are made without the proper pieplining that would be necessary for real good changelogs
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TartanSpartan, LOL, that's the word?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @Flohack, Okay, I misunderstood what he said last night.  I thought he said he was looking forward to having a device that worked in US, and I assumed he was so busy working on porting new devices that he didn't have one that just worked.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip well not mainline as in unpatched, but without any binary driver stack or weird things for android audio that require binary drivers?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'll try and figure out what the phras e you said was and how it relates to the command "Playstation"
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @UniversalSuperBox  Cool, I couldn't keep up with all the replies.😄
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> HAHAHAHAHA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "Alexa, donate to UBports!"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nice try guys :P
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> XD
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> nice one
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> Alexa!  Order a sex swing!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Flohack so how would you implement the pipelining? Making a devel group? Could you make a crowdfunding target for that? I'd be down to donate.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Thank you @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack for the update!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes muchas gracias amigos.
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> Nice q&a guys ;)
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> Thank you guys :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Haha I'm glad you added that to your vocab @UniversalSuperBox you know I love you really bro :)
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Transcript will soon be live here: https://github.com/ubam/community/tree/transcript-QnA/transcripts/qna
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Its hard to do with creative heads lets say, it consumes a lot of creativity. and then also we would have to tell someone: "Dont work on what you like to do now, we need feature x by tomorrow". I am not sure thats how we would like to work. Yet I know some communities have achieved a similar way
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> This is why open source will take over the world.  Nobody from Google or Samsung is doing a fortnightly live video conference with their mobile community.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ken Monnin, This.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ken Monnin, +5000
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Thanks @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip @Flohack .  That was a great session.  Normally I am busy at this time on a Saturday so I download them after the fact and replay them at double speed, but it was neat to be here live and see how you were picking up questions from forum, youtube, and here and pumping out detailed and intrigu
<ubptgbot> ing answers.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Ken Monnin, +6000
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, https://xkcd.com/1807/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Flohack well if there's any way of doing it on the fun side of "feasible" we'd be so grateful for that. Perhaps those other communities can offer guidance. And I hope the whole of our community can be involved with ideas on how to take it forward. Changelogs are the way forward, as many Scots are fond of saying.
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> I may not be able to code (seriously, I'm about a half of a rung higher on the ladder than a script kiddie) but I am a business student and may be able to help some with the foundation if you guys need it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Last I checked there was no whisky in changelogs
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Patreon goal: send single malt to devs in levels to match @mariogrip 's consumption of caffiene products.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "I HAVE A MERGE CONFLICT IN THE CLOCK APP" -Florian, 2018
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, to add, its the po files!!!!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> WHO translated out of band???
<ubptgbot> <Tac_Tec_Oficial> Can I install UBPORTS on a Sony M2?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @TartanSpartan, If we have one of those deals where you give one a way and get one of the same as a "premium," I'm all ears.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @TartanSpartan, [Edit] If we have one of those deals where you give one away and get one of the same as a "premium," I'm all ears.
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> I'll send a bottle of Bacardi 151 to the address of your choice if I can get 16.04 and Anbox on my Nexus 5 before the next Q&A.  😆
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^now we're talking!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ken Monnin, that's probably more a "you first" kind of scenario
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @flohack you said - and I understand entirely - that the MTP fix for OnePlus One won't be coming with a 15.04 update.  Is it however something the user could fix themselves, i.e., can the file(s) and needed permissions be documented?  Scp works, but it's not nearly as convenient as MTP.  No worries if it's too complex to docume
<ubptgbot> nt, but I thought I'd ask.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @trainailleur, yes more or less. I will make a document for that :)
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> OnePlus One is a lot easier for me to use.  In time I am sure I will get used to the gesture-based interface, but in my earlier days, I find it easier on a larger screen, vs. the N5.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @mariogp, do I remember correctly from a few weeks back that you said that OnePlus 3T will be covered by the OnePlus 3 port (whether it ends up official or community)?
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0XBgKl0a.png
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> Me first? Cool! It's the only kinda rum I drink. :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ken Monnin, How sad.
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> I prefer bourbon & scotch, but if it's gonna be rum, I want the one with warning labels.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Didn't we have a UBports/Yumi stickerpack? Who's the maintainer of that?
<ubptgbot> OneCoder was added by: OneCoder
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @trainailleur, es
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @trainailleur, [Edit] Yes
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @Flohack, Thanks.  I'll start looking for deals on the 128 GB 3T.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Guys.. which version of xenial are you trying to base now? 16.04.xx?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @technicalbird, there is only one version of xenial. the HWE updates are irrelevant because the phones/tablets don't use the ubuntu kernels, nor Xorg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only bits of X used are for Xmir to translate X apps to mir display, which means no mesa and such
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Oh.. ok
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> #QnA The community transcript is live! https://github.com/ubam/community/blob/transcript-QnA/transcripts/qna/2018-03-03_24.md
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @OneCoder, Hello Claire. A good way to find out more about UBports is to read this link. We also have Telegram groups in various languages, including French https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> @Stereofont, Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Anything we can help you with?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You are a developer?
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> No, just a user. But if is possible to develop something with java, i can try
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> I have a nexus 7 2012 wi-fi with android 5.1.1, and i wish to put on ubports.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @OneCoder, Perhaps you find interesting https://www.innerzaurus.com/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OneCoder, It is not a supported device and never will be.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, it would be if someone ported to it, no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The hardware is not suitable
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But no one has done that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was supported 4 years ago
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we had to drop it because Tegra
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, 4.5 years ago i guess maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even android is incredibly unusable on a 2012 nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and after we switched to mir off surfaceflinger, it was even less usable with ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i have a 2012 nexus 7 sitting here that i can't sell and can't use, that i bought so long ago to test ubuntu stuff on, when it was supported)
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> @dohbee, New versions of android only. Custom rom like CyanogenMod for nexus are avaible for download
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean yeah, android runs on it, but it is abysmally slow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anything newer than about 4.2 is anyway
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> @dohbee, If it is a 2013 wifi verson Lineage is an option. … https://download.lineageos.org/flo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and 4.2 is only slightly better by the tiniest bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexiPistonrod, 2013 nexus 7 can run ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's not the issue
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> Good
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we are talking about 2012 (grouper)
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> ahh ok
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> I'm new here...
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> @OneCoder, Welcome then..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> flo/deb are fine and qualcomm devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> grouper is tegra
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Uggg figures then
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Oh well .. sell it get a decent phone ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexiPistonrod, happy to. will you buy it? :)
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> Is there an emulator running on Ubuntu desktop ?
<ubptgbot> <OneCoder> @AlexiPistonrod, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Christ no.. :P I already have far too many phones. Some of which are bricks atm waiting for me to make a rom for them.
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Actually now  I am here.. anyone heard of ubports running on a Firefox phone ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OneCoder, No. You can run unity 8 on ubuntu inside an x86 VM though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some small differences in how things work, but it's good for testing things and such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexiPistonrod, there's no port for it, afaik
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Really weird that given that Firefox OS ran on it. and all the code it out there.. *sighs* Pity as I quite liked the hardware.. dual sim NFC Bluetooth 3G etc..
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Archive/B2G_OS/Phone_guide/Flame
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Quite how that cannot be supported I have no idea.. but oh well..
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> It would be a lovely device to run sailfish on..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well i guess nobody has any
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> I have!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Also, if it's not got Android underneath, it's going to be even more of a pain to port to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> where's the kernel source? device drivers? firmware?
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> It didn't it had Mozzilla undrpinnings.. Gaia and Gecko..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't mean for the UI
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Think it is still on github somewhere ..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean for the HAL level
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> #QnA The community transcript is now online and open for translation! Have anyone in you Language group not being able to follow and ask everyone what the main points were? Just translate these notes! https://github.com/ubam/community/blob/transcript-QnA/transcripts/qna/2018-03-03_24.md … For assistance on how to get your trans
<ubptgbot> lation up ask me or any other UBAM member
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> [Edit] #QnA The community transcript is now online and open for translation! Have anyone in you Language group not being able to follow and ask everyone what the main points were? Just translate these notes! … https://github.com/ubam/community/blob/transcript-QnA/transcripts/qna/2018-03-03_24.md … For assistance on how to get y
<ubptgbot> our translation up ask me or any other UBAM member
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> git://github.com/mozilla-b2g/B2G.git
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @dohbee, postmarketOS supports the flame I think. Also it looks like B2G is just android 4 - 5 with custom ui, but still using the bionic c lib
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @OneCoder, This group is quite busy. If you would like to discuss possible devices and app development etc I suggest you join the Welcome & Install group for a while
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexiPistonrod, Looks like it's built on top of AOSP, so Ubuntu should be portable to it then. Have at it! :)
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> oh wow.. someone is still mainting it. .crap not looked at that for ages..
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> there is an Android-L version for my flame.. cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Even better if they've updated it to kernel 4.4 and android 7.1
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Building it now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh that's just android 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so i guess maybe it's still on kernel 3.4, or maybe 3.10 if lucky
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> ummm yeah .. just a bit better than KK though haha
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> Has anyone got any details on the librrem 5?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I would not consider 3.10 "lucky"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SecretlyTaco, Come back in 12 months?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @SecretlyTaco, Purism. That is it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, for a 3 year old dead phone, i would
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so many cheap chinese phones that were used for things at that time, even only had android 4.0 available at best
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Yeah.. better than what is on it atm.. of course.. if you want to port UBbports to it... .Ahemm..
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @SecretlyTaco, They opened an issue on my Plasma Mobile packaging repo recently, that's the latest news I have :) They seem to be interested in Plasma Mobile, that's the only thing I can interpret into that
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @AlexiPistonrod, If it has at least kernel 3.2 and android 5, it should be portable with halium-5.1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 3.2 is pushing it, though
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> I'll tell  you what kernel in a sec.. it is pulling the git down now.
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Awww crap not looked at this in 2 years and it updating a whole load of crap.. *sighs*
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Hmm I see aosp mashmallow flying by..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, because those branches exist upstream
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't get your hopes up too high
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> hehe.. well I'll just let it do it's thing and have a look at it when it has finished..
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee How can you discuss in the supergroup and in the same time comment on all those issues?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> See that;
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 592x672) https://irc.ubports.com/Odu4aHDS.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Gimme a break 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, i'm a god?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> seems like, at least I cannot read comments faster than you write 😆
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, i can confirm that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> meh, now i'm afraid of bricking my h10
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> If you're a god, get a line to Yahweh and ask him for changelogs :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "Changelogs are for suckers." -- Yahweh
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Would love to see his first changelog over the 7 days.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Make everything, basically … Bug fixes and performance improvements"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> git rebase -i HEAD~7
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, And "Try Now"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HBsZbL-Akms
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "Why'd Father give these humans free will? Now they're confused..."
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "fucking cvs" definitely does not give me the results i was looking for, on ddg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, guess i was kind of bored, and subconsciously avoiding doing all the other things i really need to do :-/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Oh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I know this, ahppens to me at work nearly daily
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Especially when I need to go into the SAP system to order smth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh SAP :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but hopefully i made some helpful comments on thos bugs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yep
<ubptgbot> chronosmsx was added by: chronosmsx
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Michael. To get up to speed with what is happening with UBports check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://wccftech.com/42-android-banking-trojan/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one more reason to avoid those devices, or get them ported with good stuff like lineage and ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh wow. one's a bq phone. and another is the tesla phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess probably all of those phones are also on mtk
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> oh wow that's BAD!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> indeed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Hey @mariogrip is nexus5 16.04 using different drivers than the 15.04 images or something? I can't play any videos at all, let alone get the wrong color space.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> was poking to see if i could see what's going on there, but i can't play anything :-/
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, The is a little different, not much. video is different
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it broke the gstreamer plug-in i guess?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, I think it needs a rebuild, it's still from the overlay ppa. so I need to import it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, nice work buddy
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @peternerlich, want to push that to the news channel @wayneoutthere?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, not sure... if I do...bring to marketing group maybe for discussion...  i may catch up here over next few hours
#ubports 2018-03-04
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi! As you may know, the openstore app does not show nothing on UBports 16.04... May  somebody tell me if the UBports team have some idea when it will be fixed?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I can wait. I asked just to have an idea...
<ubptgbot> oversider_kosma was added by: oversider_kosma
<ubptgbot> dantalian was added by: dantalian
<ubptgbot> <gennadii1981> как поставить на телефон Meizu 5Pro?
<ubptgbot> <SecretlyTaco> how to install Meizu 5Pro
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Depends on which one you have
<ubptgbot> Nxrobin Leong was added by: Nxrobin Leong
<ubptgbot> <Nxrobin Leong> not sure does it support for devices Huawei G525 ?
<ubptgbot> Ampersant was added by: Ampersant
<ubptgbot> <sk8higher> @Nxrobin Leong, no
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Attention OPO Users: This guide will help you get MTP to work: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1015/howto-opo-fix-mtp-driver-permissions - And its a great example to see how complex the stuff is we got under the hood lol.
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> Is there anyone who tried to install ubuntu touch in Panasonic Android phone???
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> I want to remove Android from it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome a link forConstantine, Makc, Nxrobin and Volodymyr. Check out our large number of Telegram groups in languages other than English
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Rahul.I am not optimistic for that device. I recommend that you check out Moto G2 Titan, which is a 'community supported' device. You should be able to locate one quite easily?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is good to have lots of people using the same device. It is easier then to solve problems which are device specific
<ubptgbot> Charlie Carlos was added by: Charlie Carlos
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Charlie! Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, What model is  BQ 5510? I can't find any info about it. Besides that name doesn't follow usual BQ's name convention
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Strikepower Max 4g. Doesn't seem like a genuine BQ at all?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Bad because that brings genuine BQ into disrepute
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I found that mysterious model in Russian pages only
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> we have a different company with name bq
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> http://bq.ru/ - this is the fake one
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😳
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Insane hype on the specifications. Buyer beware 😂
<ubptgbot> <gennadii1981> meizu 5pro
<ubptgbot> <gennadii1981> how to install Meizu 5Pro
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gennadii1981, https://devices.ubports.com/#/turbo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gennadii1981, [Edit] https://devices.ubports.com/#/turbo … Edit: see this also http://ubuntu-touch.io/device/turbo
<ubptgbot> redshaman was added by: redshaman
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @redshaman, Valar morghulis. You can get up to speed here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @advocatux, Is the ubuntu-touch.io domain also owned by ubports?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> sure
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes it is
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox Did you do anything special when testing the Kaidan click? Two other testers reported that it doesn't start, even with the build that already worked on your phone.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox Did you do anything special for testing the Kaidan click? Two other testers reported that it doesn't start, even with the build that already worked on your phone.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @neothethird, Why do you have two websites with different (but similar) content?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> because they are in the process of being re-designed
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Okay 👍
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) Thanks for the iodate to Crazy Mark!
<ubptgbot> <redshaman> @advocatux, Valar dohaeris. :) I actually wanted to port Ubuntu Touch for my device and need a good tutorial for it
<ubptgbot> <redshaman> That's why joined this group
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What model?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oops, I need to go now. This is a good starting point for porting https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/ … More info here https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> LeoKor was added by: LeoKor
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, Nope, just installed them on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> There is a bug in calculator
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/R06xIj9c.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/nELAA8xL.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/EjEd1JI2.png
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello LeoKo. To get up to speed look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Izzan was added by: Izzan
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Izzan. You can read about UBports on https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Izzan> Sorry I'm new here just wondering if nexus 5 can run anbox?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not yet. There are some Qualcomm issues to resolve
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Experimental with Meizu Pro5 and BQ M10 tablet
<ubptgbot> <Izzan> Got it, thanks 👌
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> At the moment, getting 16.04 stable is priority 1, 2 and 3!
<ubptgbot> <Izzan> I hope the development went well
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Now moving from a bit chaotic to serious testing
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not ready for use yet. There for exploration and play though
<ubptgbot> <Izzan> I think, I will try ubuntu 15.04 first then 😁
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @UniversalSuperBox in the last community update (or however you call it now) you said something about a book - can you please send me a link
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me find it
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Thank you 👍🤠
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://m.barnesandnoble.com/w/embedded-android-karim-yaghmour/1110854068
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is the only place I can find it on sale
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Not sponsored by B&N)
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Thank you :-)
<ubptgbot> <LeoKor> @Stereofont, Will you advise where to find correct instruction to implement it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @unknown, I also have a list of the pages I found most relevant and interesting for Halium porters if you want that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @LeoKor, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't think that I will understand anything - but anyway...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Izzan, My advice is to try UBports 15.04, stable channel (OTA-3). Is way better
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/NOxJ0fX9.bin
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well here it is anyway
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Waldbursche, Can you fill in a bug report? … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/bugreporting.html
<ubptgbot> <Izzan> @advocatux, Ok, I will try it. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <LeoKor> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks a lot!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Are there some here who would benefit either from an Africa group or a Polish language group?  It seems that there is some potential for both
<ubptgbot> <tydell> PL +1 :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Any chance that an admin could pin this for a while?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Thanks Dalton
<ubptgbot> <jaezcurraandroid> Hi, I have a Meizu PRO5 and I am tryin tu install UBports 15.04 … I have launched the command and connected the phone  with dev mode on, but nothin seems to happen... … How lon will it take to see things happening?
<ubptgbot> <jaezcurraandroid> [Edit] Hi, I have a Meizu PRO5 and I am trying to install UBports 15.04 … I have launched the command and connected the phone  with dev mode on, but nothin seems to happen... … How lon will it take to see things happening?
<ubptgbot> <jaezcurraandroid> [Edit] Hi, I have a Meizu PRO5 and I am trying to install UBports 15.04 … I have launched the command and connected the phone  with dev mode on, but nothing seems to happen... … How lon will it take to see things happening?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jaezcurraandroid, I recommend that you join Welcome & Install
<ubptgbot> <jaezcurraandroid> [Edit] Hi, I have a Meizu PRO5 and I am trying to install UBports 15.04 … I have launched the command and connected the phone  with dev mode on, but nothing seems to happen... … How long will it take to see things happening?
<ubptgbot> <jaezcurraandroid> How can I join them?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Done
<ubptgbot> <jaezcurraandroid> Many thx 😊
<ubptgbot> rharshit was added by: rharshit
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rharshit, Hello Harshit. You can learn more about UBports by reading
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rharshit, [Edit] Hello Harshit. You can learn more about UBports by reading  … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @UniversalSuperBox, This is a very good book and is transforming my understanding of Android.  There is also a three hour presentation on Youtube that Karim Yaghmour gave of this shortly before publication: … `https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtw7MVCFtZkTg93Ofr7KTusbSSauVu6bi` … Not having a background on Android in
<ubptgbot> ternals, I found it useful to watch the overview before tackling the text, as it cleared up many questions I might otherwise have had and would not have seen answered for hundreds of pages.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Unfortunately the second edition of the book was never published.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it's getting harder and harder to find the original. B&N is literally the only place that has it... unless you want to subscribe to Safari
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I tried installing a Hopper .apk on desktop Ubuntu with AMD64 architecture. No dice. But hope it works on ARM UT devices. Looking forward to getting flight price tracking back.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Quite a few sources on Abebooks, including India and UK. The price of some is stratospheric though
<ubptgbot> Ultramenia was added by: Ultramenia
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ultramenia, Hi Martín, to get you started https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Ultramenia> Many thanks
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Hey you, can we somehow implement a encrypted home?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> because if I want to use ubuntu touch as my daily phone it has to be in accordance with the new EU Data Protection regulation
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regulation
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Basicaly this means any kind of sensible data of customers or memberlists etc. has to be on a encrypted storage
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> chrisc has posted a method on the forum for encrypting the home directory.  This requires making changes to the rootfs, so it's not something that you could call supported, but if you're comfortable with the  command line - and with risk - you might want to take a look: … `https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1012/one-method-to-enc
<ubptgbot> rypt-home-phablet`
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> It will also require you to run commands after each boot to unlock the crypt and remount home.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @nanu_c, It's already possible to encrypt the home, there's no GUI implementation yet, but it works iirc
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> He has code on a website I linked from the above forum thread that shows how to encrypt /tmp randomly also.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @trainailleur, oh, that's it
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> you beated me on time ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @trainailleur, One thing, putting links in backticks keeps them from being links
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Pop, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1012/one-method-to-encrypt-home-phablet
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] Oops, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Thanks a lot!
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] chrisc has posted a method on the forum for encrypting the home directory.  This requires making changes to the rootfs, so it's not something that you could call supported, but if you're comfortable with the  command line - and with risk - you might want to take a look: … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1012/one-method-
<ubptgbot> to-encrypt-home-phablet
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] Oops, sorry.  I corrected it.  Still have a lot to learn about Telegram.
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> So could we make this an option for xenial :)?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Hope it helps, but be careful and back up your data first.  Also, bear in mind that UBPorts updates by overwriting the rootfs, so any OS updates will blow away cryptsetup.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Or so I understand (could be wrong).
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> In general, I don't think it's advised to install stuff to the core OS, but I don't know of another way to do this.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think this is a feature that should be tackled sooner rather than later, but I don't know if there's anyone who can get it in with all the other stuff in the backlog and OTA-4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I think it breaks libertine and chroot too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, i can't use sbuild on my encrypted home on x86, so i presume the same issues exist there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nanu_c, i don't think GPDR is applicable to individuals though, is it?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> I had to sign to what extent I have access to personal data and to encrypt it
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> GPDR Article 32
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> ensure. (a)the pseudonymisation and encryption of personal data;
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> This includes contact details in the phonebook
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Sorry to intrude but I'm curious as to what this is referring to if you're able to speak about it
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> This are the new european  Data Protection Regulation coming to force at 25. May 2018
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nanu_c, You are stating this in the context of a business, I presume?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> That's right
<ubptgbot> <JoeWakeling> So you're thinking here in terms of e.g. business contacts that you would have on your phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm just clarifying whom exactly GPDR effects, as I don't want to see a big "oh noes we can't use ubuntu phone in europe after may" thing happening
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unfortunately though, if you need a phone that complies with GPDR, ubuntu touch is probably not an option right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the partition isn't encrypted, and you can't lock the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the retail devices might be a bit better there, but still don't have encrypted data partition
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I dont think that any other Android or Apple phone withstands the directive also. Any app you install could suck off the date there, and this can happen potentially to everyone, also owners of a business. I cannot imagine the Eurpoean Parliament is targeting phones that are used by humans. They are targeting more or l
<ubptgbot> ess data collection on servers and IT systems that are carryint sensitive private information. Normally a phone book is public and not sensitive. And who is keeping client files on their phones?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, [Edit] I dont think that any other Android or Apple phone withstands the directive also. Any app you install could suck off the data there, and this can happen potentially to everyone, also owners of a business. I cannot imagine the Eurpoean Parliament is targeting phones that are used by humans. They are targeting mo
<ubptgbot> re or less data collection on servers and IT systems that are carryint sensitive private information. Normally a phone book is public and not sensitive. And who is keeping client files on their phones?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, [Edit] I dont think that any other Android or Apple phone withstands the directive also. Any app you install could suck off the data there, and this can happen potentially to everyone, also owners of a business. I cannot imagine the Eurpoean Parliament is targeting phones that are used by humans. They are targeting mo
<ubptgbot> re or less data collection on servers and IT systems that are carrying sensitive private information. Normally a phone book is public and not sensitive. And who is keeping client files on their phones?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Well, GPDR affects any device under the business. Not personal devices. But if you use same device for personal and business, it could be problematic I guess. Business devices shouldn't have external apps or data sync of contacts to unregulated services, I guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> To do so would mean leaking customer data.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Sales people have customer data on phones, for sure, as an example.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Depending on the size of your business, that sales person could be you, of course.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> At least on Ubuntu phones, apps can't read the entire contacts list so easily.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, naming things has become more difficult even
#ubports 2020-02-24
<JohnGalt2600> I'm not seeing my phone listed in the officially supported devices list. How hard would it be to get ubuntu touch to run on the moto g6 ali?  Or would it be easier to use a samsung note3 or samsung A50s or myphone x12?
<poVoq> JohnGalt2600: use one of the already ported devices. It's not easy to port.
<poVoq> But generally speaking, look for a device that is supported by LinageOS and runs with Android 7
<poVoq> But even with those porting isn't easy
<JohnGalt2600> Those are the only devices I have right now.  Just got done  with "repo sync -c -j 16"
<poVoq> Well, if you want to try porting, great!
<JohnGalt2600> Starting with the ancient note 3 since it's the only one supported by LinageOS.  The G6 isn't listed yet I know phhusson treble works on it.  Anyway, "./halium/devices/setup hltetmo" worked without a glitch.
<poVoq> The note3 should be a good porting target since snapdragon SOC are generally well understood
<poVoq> Try joining also the Halium channels and maybe the ubports telegram group as the bridge to here is down *again*
#ubports 2020-02-25
<poVoq> https://liliputing.com/2020/02/cosmo-communicator-can-now-dual-boot-linux-and-android-smartphone-handheld-pc.html
#ubports 2020-02-29
<mozzwald> I'm trying to get 5.5 kernel working on pinephone with ubports but having some issues. I can boot and get to the gui with 5.5 kernel, but I am unable to run any applications. the ui seems to work fine, I can access program list and notification area
<mozzwald> when trying to run an app, nothing happens. I am unable to run apps from ssh session and get the error "Running on a compositor with no screens is not supported"
<mozzwald> I have tried exporting the DISPLAY and WAYLAND_DISPLAY variables with no luck. any suggestions for troubleshooting this?
<mozzwald> I'm not really familiar with Mir/Wayland, or if the kernel needs something special for them to run
#ubports 2020-03-01
<roo^y> mozzwald: you may know this already, the usually bustling "traffic" that this channel once was is at a stand-still. You may have to join telegram, where all the action is, now that it seems to be disconnected from this channel
<calamity> hey can I run ubuntu touch on virtual box?
